# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الرد على المخالف وضوابطه وآدابه

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الرد على المخالف وضوابطه وآدابه (1)
*


*الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي**
*

*الرد  على المخالف، أصلٌ من أصول أهل السُّنة والجماعة، وعبادة عظيمة، ومقام  جليل في الشريعة، وهو من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، والدعوة إلى  الله -عز وجل-، وهو الذي استحقّت به الأمة الإسلامية الخيرية على كل الأمم،  كما قال -تعالى-: {كنتم خيرَ أمةٍ أُخرجت للناس تأمرونَ بالمعروف وتنهون  عن المنكر} آل عمران: 110. ولولا الرد على المخالف، لقال مَن شاء ما شاء،  كما قال السلف.*



*قال الامام الذهبي -رحمه الله-: «فوالله، لولا الحُفّاظُ الأكابر، لخطبت الزَّنادقةُ على المنابر». سير أعلام النبلاء (82/11).*

*      لكن لا بد لمن أراد الدخول في هذه العبادة العظيمة، من مراعاة الضوابط  الشرعية لها المأخوذة من الكتاب العزيز، والسنة النبوية الشريفة، وهدي  سلفنا الصالح، ومن تبعهم بإحسان، التي بينها أهل العلم، وأئمة المسلمين.*

*وفيما يلي بيانٌ لأهم هذه الضوابط الشرعية، والشروط المرعية:*

*- أولا وثانيا: من شروط مَنْ يتصدّر للرد على المخالف: العلم والعدل، وضدهما الجهل والظلم.*

*فلا شك أنَّ الرد على المخالف، يجب أنْ يكون بالعلم والعدل.*

*      وهذان الشرطان، من آكد ما يجب توفره في الراد على المخالف؛ فالرد على  المخالف كما قلنا عبادة عظيمة، وهو من الأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر  كما سبق، الذي تكاثرت فيه النصوص من القرآن الكريم، والسنة النبوية  الشريفة.*

*ولذا يجب أنْ يضبط هذا الباب كما ذكرنا بــ(العلم) و( العدل).* 

*      فيكون الكلام والنقد مبنيَّيْن على العلم بالوجوه كلها: من العلم بخطأ  المخالف، وثبوت خطئه عليه، ووقوفه على البيّنات التي تثبته، والعلم بوجه  الخطأ في قوله أو فعله.* 

*ويتصف  الرد بالعدل، فلا يظلم في ردّه عليه ولا يتعدَّى، ولا يقوّله ما لم يَقل،  ولا يُقوله لوازم قوله، ونحو ذلك مما يدخل في العدل والإنصاف.*

*هذا  دأب السلف ومنهاجهم، ومن يقف على أيِّ كتابٍ من كتبهم في الرد على  المخالفين للحق من أهل الأهواء والبدع فضلاً عن غيرهم، يتبيّن له ذلك.* 

*      وأيضاً: فإنّ مَنْ يرد على المخالف يجب أن يكون صادقاً في نُصرته للحق،  ورغبته في إصابته وموافقته حكم الله -تعالى- وشرعه، وقد بلغ السلف من  (التّجرّد) في ذلك، وسلامة القلوب والصدور، واستسلام النفوس للحق، ما ضربوا  به أروع الأمثلة في ذلك.*

*      وما أحسن قول حاتم الأصم: «معي ثلاثُ خصال، أظهر بها على خصمي، قالوا:  ما هي؟ قال: أفرحُ إذا أصاب خصمي، وأحْزن إذا أخطأ، وأحفظ نفسي لا تتجاهل  عليه». فبلغ ذلك الإمام أحمد بن حنبل فقال: «سبحان الله! ما كان أعقله من  رجل». المنتظم لابن الجوزي.*

*      ولتأكيد اشتراط «العلم، والعدل» في الرد على المخالف، ولبيان أهميتهما،  ننقل بعض ما سطّره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- في بعض كتبه، في  بيان أهمية هذين الشرطين خاصة، وشيخ الإسلام -رحمه الله تعالى- من أكثر من  ردّ على المخالفين من أهل الملّة، أو من خارج الملة، كما تدل كتبه ورسائله  على ذلك.*

*فمن تلك النقول المهمة المفيدة:*

*1-  ما قاله في الفتاوى (19/238): «ونحن نذكر قاعدةً جامعة في هذا الباب، لهم  ولسائر الأمة، فنقول لا بدّ أنْ يكون مع الإنسان أصولٌ كلية، يَرد إليها  الجزئيات، ليتكلم بعلمٍ وعدل، ثم يعرف الجزيئات كيف وقعت، وإلا فيبقى في  كذبٍ وجهل في الجزئيات، وجهل وظلم في الكليات، فيتولد فساد عظيم».*

*علم وعدل*

*2-  وفي منهاج السنة (5/79) يبين أهمية العلم والعدل، ويوضح خطورة الجهل  والظلم، في هذا الباب بقوله: «ومعلوم أنا إذا تكلمنا فيمن هو دون الصحابة،  مثل الملوك المختلفين على المُلْك، والعلماء والمشايخ المختلفين في العلم  والدين، وجب أنْ يكون الكلام بعلم وعدل، لا بجهلٍ وظلم، فإنَّ العدل واجبٌ  لكلّ أحدٍ على كل أحد، في كل حال، والظلم محرمٌ مطلقاً، لا يباح قط بحال،  قال -تعالى- {ولا يجرمنَّكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعْدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب  للتقوى} سورة المائدة: 8. وهذه الآية: نزلت بسبب بغضهم للكفار، وهو بغضٌ  مأمورٌ به، فإذا كان البغض الذي أمر الله به، قد نهى صاحبه أنْ يظلم من  أبغضه، فكيف في بغض مسلمٍ بتأويل وشبهة؟ أو بهوى نفس؟ فهو أحقّ ألا يُظلم  بل يعدل عليه، وأصحاب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أحقّ من عدل عليهم،  في القول والعمل، والعدل مما اتفق أهل الأرض على مدحه، ومحبته والثناء على  أهله، ومحبتهم، والظلم مما اتفقوا على بغضه، وذمه وتقبيحه، وذمّ أهله  وبغضهم».*

*حال الخلاف*

*3-  وفي منهاج السنة (5/86) يوضح هذه المسألة أكثر فيقول: «والمقصود هنا أنه  إذا وجب فيما شَجَر بين عموم المؤمنين، ألا يتكلم إلا بعلمٍ وعدل، ويُرد  ذلك إلى الله والرسول، فذاك في أمر الصحابة أظهر، فلو طعن طاعنٌ في بعض  ولاة الأمور، من ملكٍ وحاكم وأمير وشيخ ونحو ذلك، وجعله كافراً، معتديا على  غيره في ولاية أو غيرها، وجعل غيره هو العالم العادل، المبرّأ من كلّ خطأٍ  وذنب، وجعل كل مَن أحبّ الأول وتولّاه كافراً أو ظالما مستحقاً للسبِّ،  وأخذ يسبه، فإنه يجب الكلام في ذلك بعلم وعدل».*

*الكتاب والسنة*

*4  - وأيضا: في منهاج السنة (5/85) يُوضح أنّ العلم يكون في الرجوع للكتاب  والسنة، ويشير إلى خطورة بناء بعض المسائل على تقرير علماء أو شيوخ  واجتهادهم، دون أنْ يكون لهم أدلة من الكتاب أو السنة، فيقول: «فالأمور  المشتركة بين الأمة، لا يَحكم فيها إلا الكتاب والسنة، ليس لأحدٍ أنْ يلزم  الناس بقول عالمٍ، ولا أمير، ولا شيخ، ولا ملك».*

*الكلام بلا علم*

*5  - وفي درء تعارض العقل والنقل (4/298) يسهب موضّحاً ضرورة التزام العلم  والعدل في الرد، فيقول: «وتحقيق الأمر أن الكلام بالعلم الذي بيّنه الله  وسوله مأمورٌ به، وهو الذي ينبغي للإنسان طلبه، وأما الكلام بلا علم فيذم،  ومن تكلم بما يخالف الكتاب والسنة فقد تكلم بلا علم، وقد يتكلم بما يظنه  علماً: إما برأي رآه، وإما بنقل بلغه، ويكون كلاماً بلا علم، وهذا قد يعذر  صاحبه تارة وإنْ لم يتبع، وقد يذم صاحبه إذا ظلم غيره، وردّ الحق الذي معه  بغياً، كما ذم الله ذلك بقوله: {وما اختلفَ الذين أُوتوا الكتابَ إلا منْ  بعد ما جاءَهم العلمُ بغياً بينهم} آل عمران: 19.* 

*البغي مذموم*

*      فالبغي مذمومٌ مطلقاً، سواءً كان في أنْ يلزم الإنسان الناس بما لا  يلزمهم، ويذمهم على تركه، أو بأنْ يذمّهم على ما هم معذورون فيه، والله  يغفر لهم خطأهم فيه، فمن ذمّ الناس وعاقبهم على ما لم يذمهم الله -تعالى-،  ويعاقبهم، فقد بغى عليهم، لا سيما إذا كان ذلك لأجل هواه.*

*وقد قال -تعالى-: {ولا تتبع الهوى فيضلك عن سبيل الله} ص: 26.* 

*      والله -تعالى- قد قال: {وحَملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولاً - ليُعذب  الله المُنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات ويتوب الله على المؤمنين  والمؤمنات} الأحزاب:72-73.*

*التوبة من الجهل*

*      فالسعيد من تاب الله عليه من جهله وظلمه، وإلا فالإنسان ظلومٌ جهولٌ،  وإذا وقع الظلم والجهل في الأمور العامة الكبار، أوجبت بين الناس العداوة  والبغضاء؛ فعلى الإنسان أنْ يتحرى العلم والعدل فيما يقوله في مقالات  الناس؛ فإنَّ الحكم بالعلم والعدل في ذلك أولى منه في الأمور الصغار.* 

*القضاة ثلاثة*

*       وقد قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «القضاةُ ثلاثة: قاضيان في  النار، وقاضٍ في الجنة، رجلٌ عَلِم الحقَّ وقضى به، فهو في الجنة، ورجلٌ  قضى للناس على جهلٍ فهو في النار، ورجلٌ عَلِم الحق وقضى بخلافه، فهو في  النار».(أبوداود) فإذا كان هذا فيمن يقضي في درهمٍ وثوب، فكيف بمن يقضي في  الأصول المتضمنة للكلام في رب العالمين؟! وخلقه وأمره وعده ووعيده».انتهى*





*إبراز مفاسد كتب المبتدعة بالإنصاف*




*     ويبين  القرافي وجوب إبراز مفاسد كتب المبتدعة وأحوالهم بالإنصاف، فيقول:  «ويُنفَّر عن تلك المفاسد ما أمكن، بشرط ألا يتعدّى فيها الصدق، ولا يفتري  على أهلها من الفسوق والفواحش ما لم يفعلوه، بل يقتصر على ما فيهم من  المنفرات خاصة، فلا يقال على المبتدع: إنه يشرب الخمر، ولا أنه يزني، ولا  غير ذلك مما ليس فيه».* 

*-  ومن العدل والإنصاف: ألا نجحد ما للعالم أو الشيخ من فضل وعلم، وأن يعذر  من أخطأ بجهل أو بتأويل، وألا تفرح وتطير بخطؤه إذا أخطا، كما لو أذنب فلا  تفرح بذنبه.*

*-  يقول الإمام ابن القيم: «ومن له علم بالشرع والواقع، يعلم قطعاً أنَّ  الرجل الجليل، الذي له في الإسلام قدم صالح, وآثار حسنة، وهو من الإسلام  وأهله بمكان، قد تكون منه الهفوة والزلة، هو فيها معذور، بل ومأجور  لاجتهاده، فلا يجوز أن يتبع فيها، ولا يجوز أنْ تُهدر مكانته وإمامته  ومنزلته من قلوب المسلمين».* 

*- ويقول أيضاً في وصف المنصف: «يتوجع لعثرة أخيه المؤمن إذا عثر حتى كأنه هو الذي عثر بها، ولا يشمت به».* 
* -  ويقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: «ومعلوم أنَّ شر الكفار والمرتدين والخوارج،  أعظم من شر الظالم، وأما إذا لم يكونوا أي المبتدعون أو غيرهم يظلمون  المسلمين، والمقاتل لهم يريد أن يظلمهم، فهذا عدوان منه فلا يُعاون على  عدوان».**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الرد على المخالف وضوابطه وآدابه (2)
 الاعتماد على الدليل الشرعي والبرهان العقلي والفطري
**الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي**
*


الرد  على المخالف، أصلٌ من أصول أهل السُّنة والجماعة، وعبادة عظيمة، ومقام  جليل في الشريعة، وهو من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، والدعوة إلى  الله -عز وجل-، وهو الذي استحقّت به الأمة الإسلامية الخيرية على كل الأمم،  كما قال -تعالى-: {كنتم خيرَ أمةٍ أُخرجت للناس تأمرونَ بالمعروف وتنهون  عن المنكر} آل عمران: 110. ولولا الرد على المخالف، لقال مَن شاء ما شاء،  كما قال السلف.

الرد على أهل الكلام

      ويقول ابن تيمية ردّاً على بعض أهل الكلام حين ذم أهل الحديث بقلة  الفهم، وعدم التمييز بين صحيح الحديث من ضعيفه: «لا ريب أنَّ هذا موجود في  بعضهم، يحتجون بأحاديث موضوعة في مسائل الفروع والأصول، وآثار مفتعلة،  وحكايات غير صحيحة, ويذكرون من القرآن والحديث ما لا يفهمون معناه، وقد  رأيت من هذا عجائب، لكنهم بالنسبة إلى غيرهم في ذلك، كالمسلمين بالنسبة إلى  بقية الملل، فكل شرٍّ في بعض المسلمين، فهو في غيرهم أكثر، وكل خيرٍ يكون  في غيرهم فهو فيهم أعظم، وهكذا أهل الحديث بالنسبة إلى غيرهم». (كتاب علم  الحديث) (44). وإذا تكلم أولئك بأحاديث لا يفهمون معناها، فقد تكلف هؤلاء  من القول بغير علم، ما هو أعظم من ذلك وأخطر.

مجتهدو السلف والخلف

-  ويقول أيضاً: «كثيرٌ من مجتهدي السلف والخلف، قد قالوا وفعلوا ما هو بدعة،  ولم يعلموا أنه بدعة، إما لأحاديث ضعيفة ظنوها صحيحة، وإما لآياتٍ فهموا  منها ما لم يُرد منها، وإما لرأي رأوه، وفي المسألة نصوص لم تبلغهم».

-  ويقول الشوكاني: «دع عنك ما يقع من الاختلاف في المذاهب والمعتقدات؛ فإنه  يبلغ الأمر إلى عداوة فوق عداوة أهل الملل المختلفة، فطالب الإنصاف لا  يلتفت إلى شيء مما يقع من الجرح والتعديل بالمذاهب والنحل».

-  ويقول العلامة السعدي في تفسير قوله -تعالى-: {إذا اكتالُوا على الناس  يَسْتوفون  وإذا كالُوهم أو وزنوهم يُخسرون} المطففين: 2- 3: «يدخل في عموم  هذا: الحجج والمقالات فكما أن المتناظرين قد جرت العادة أن كل واحد منهما  يحرص على ما له من الحجج، فيجب عليه أيضاً أنْ يبين ما لخصمه من الحجة التي  لا يعلمها، وأنْ ينظر في أدلة خصمه كما ينظر في أدلته هو، وفي هذا الموضع  يُعْرف إنصاف الإنسان من تعصبه واعتسافه، وتواضعه من كبره، وعقله من سفهه».

الإنصاف الأدبي

-  ويقول الشيخ بكر أبو زيد -رحمه الله-: «التزام الإنصاف الأدبي، بألا تجحد  ما للإنسان من فضل، وإذا أذنب فلا تفرح بذنبه، ولا تتخذ الوقائع العارضة  مُنهية لحال الشخص، وباتخاذها رصيداً ينفق منه الجرّاح في الثلب، والطعن  وأن تدعو له بالهداية، أما التزايد عليه، وأما البحث عن هفواته، وتصيدها  فذنوب مضافة أخرى. والرسوخ في الإنصاف، بحاجة إلى قَدْرٍ كبيرٍ من خُلق  رفيع، ودين متين».

-  ثالثا: من الضوابط العظيمة لدى علماء السلف في الرد على المخالف: الاعتماد  على الدليل الشرعي، والبرهان العقلي والفطري السليم، والتحاكم إليها. قال  -تعالى-: {فإنْ تنازعتم في شيءٍ فردُّوه إلى الله والرسول إنْ كنتم تُؤمنون  بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خيرٌ وأحسن تأويلا} النساء: 59. وقال -سبحانه-:  {فلا وربّك لا يُؤمنون حتى يُحكموك فيما شَجَر بينهم ثم لا يَجدوا في  أنفسهم حَرَجاً مما قضيتَ ويسلموا تسليما} النساء: 65.


وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «تركتُ فيكم أمرين، لن تضلوا ما تمسكتم بهما: كتاب الله وسنتي». رواه الدارقطني والحاكم.


*- ومن الأمثلة على ذلك*

*من فعل الصحابة:*

في قصة موت الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقول عمر - رضي الله عنه -: والله ما مات رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -،  ثم خروج أبي بكر -رضي الله عنه- للناس وقوله: ألا مَن كان يعبد محمداً،  فإنَّ محمداً قد مات، ومَنْ كان يعبد الله، فإن الله حيٌ لا يموت، وقرأ  {إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون} الزمر: 30. وغيرها من الآيات، فَنَشج الناس يبكون».

4- موقف ابن عباس من الخوارج وجدالهم؛ حيث قال لهم: «أرأيتكم إنْ أتيتكم من كتاب الله، وسنة رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ما ينقض قولكم، أترجعون؟...».

5- ما ثبت عن الأئمة الأربعة جميعاً من قولهم: إذا وجدتم في كتابي خلاف سُنة رسول الله، فقولوا بها، ودعوا ما قلته.

*- ومما قد ورد من نقول كثيرة عن العلماء في هذا الباب:*


1-  يقول الحافظ ابن الجوزى في (تلبيس إبليس) (1/152): «والله يعلم أننا لم  نقصد ببيان غلط الغالط، إلا تنزيه الشريعة، والغَيرة عليها من الدَّخَل،  وما علينا من القائل والفاعل، وإنما نُؤدي بذلك أمانة العلم، وما زال  العلماء يُبين كل واحدٍ منهم غلط صاحبه، قصداً لبيان الحق لا لإظهار عيب  الغالط، ولا اعتبار بقول جاهلٍ يقول: كيف يُرد على فلانٍ الزاهد المتبرك  به، لأنَّ الانقياد إنما يكون إلى ما جاءت به الشريعة، لا إلى الأشخاص، وقد  يكون الرجل من الأولياء، وأهل الجنة، وله غلطات، فلا تمنع منزلته بيان  الله».

2-  ويقول الحافظ ابن رجب فى كتابه (الفرق بين النصيحة والتعبير) (ص11):» قد  يظن مَن لا يعلم من الناس، ولا يضع الأمور مواضعها: أن هذا اغتيابٌ  للعلماء، وطعن فى السلف، وذكر للموتى!  وليس ذلك كما ظنوا؛ لأنَّ الغيبة  سبُّ الناس بلئيم الأخلاق، وذكرهم بالفواحش والشائنات، وهذا من الأمر  العظيم المشبه بأكل اللحوم الميتة.

      فأما هفوة فى حرفٍ، أوزلة فى معنى، أو إغفال أو وهم أو نسيان، فمعاذ  الله أن يكون هذا من هذا الباب، أو أن يكون له مشاكل أو مقارب أو يكون  المنبه عليه آثماً، بل يكون مأجورا عند الله، مشكوراً عند عباده الصالحين  الذين لا يميل بهم هوى، ولاتداخلهم عصبية، ولا يجمعهم على الباطل تحزبٌ،  ولايلفتهم عن استبانة الحق حسد.

*الاعتذار من العلم*


      وقد كنا زماناً نعتذر فيه عن الجهل، فقد صرنا الأن نحتاج الاعتذار من  العلم، وكنا نؤمّل شكر الناس بالتنبيه، والدلالة فصرنا نرضى بالسلامة! وليس  هذا بعجيب مع انقلاب الأحوال ولاينكر مع تغير الزمان، وفى الله خلف وهو  المستعان». هكذا يتألم الحافظ ابن رجب من حال أهل زمانه، وما حمل بعض الناس  على التعصب لأئمتهم.

      ويقول ابن سعدي -رحمه الله- في تفسير: {وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا ولو كان ذا  قربى} مبيناً معنى العدل في القول: «بمراعاة الصدق فيمن تحبون، ومن تكرهون،  والإنصاف وعدم كتمان ما يلزم بيانه؛ فإنَّ الميل على من تكره بالكلام فيه،  أو في مقالته، من الظلم المحرم، بل إذا تكلم العالم على مقالات أهل البدع  فالواجب عليه أنْ يعطي كل ذي حق حقه، وأنْ يبين ما فيها من الحق والباطل،  ويعتبر قربها من الحق وبعدها منه».

*رحم الله السلف*


      رحم الله -تعالى- سلفنا الصالح، ومن سلك طريقهم، واقتدى بهم، ورحم الله  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم وتلاميذهم وأصحابهم، ومن جاء بعدهم ممن  اقتدى بهم، كالإمام المجدد محمد بن عبدالوهاب وأبنائه وأحفاده وتلاميذه،  ومن تبعهم، من علماء هذا الزمان كالإمام ابن باز وابن عثيمين وإخوانهم،  وعلامة الشام الألباني، وعلامة مصر أحمد شاكر، وغيرهم كثير يعجز القلم عن  حصرهم، رحمهم الله، ورفع درجتهم؛ فقد كانوا أهل علم وعدل، وهذه ردودهم  المطبوعة والمنشورة، بفضل الله -عز وجل-، كانت على السبيل الأقوم، والطريق  الأسلم، تبين الحق، وترحم الخلق، وقد ورَّثونا تراثاً عظيماً في هذا الباب  العظيم، استفادوه من الكتاب العزيز، والسُنة النبوية، وآثار الصحب الكرام،  والتابعين لهم بإحسان، فحُقَّ علينا أنْ نتأسى بهم وبالسلف الصالح؛ فإنَّ  منهاجهم هو الأسْلم والأعْلم والأحكم. ومَن كان مستناً فليستن بمن قد مات،  فإنَّ الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الرد على المخالف وضوابطه وآدابه (3) 
الاعتماد على الأحاديث الصحيحة في الرد على المخالف*


* الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي**
*
*ذكرنا  فيما سبق أن الضابط الثالث من ضوابط الرد على المخالف لدى علماء السلف:  الاعتماد على الدليل الشرعي، والبرهان العقلي والفطري السليم، قال -تعالى-:  {فإنْ تنازعتم في شيء فردّوه إلى الله والرسول إنْ كنتم تُؤمنون بالله  واليوم الآخر ذلك خيرٌ وأحْسن تأويلا} (النساء: 59)، وقال - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -: «تركتُ فيكم أمْرين؛ لنْ تَضلُّوا ما تمسّكتم بهما: كتاب الله،  وسُنة نبيّه».
*
*وهذه فروع ذكرها العلماء، تدخل تحت هذا الضابط - وهو: الاعتماد على الدليل الشرعي - وهي إجمالاً كالآتي:*
*1- إنْ كنتَ ناقلاً فالصحة، أو مدّعياً فالدليل.*
*2- موافقة النصوص الشرعية لفظاً ومعنى أولى من موافقتها في المعنى دون اللفظ.*
*3- لا يجوز بتر الدليل والاستدلال بجزئه.*
*4-الحق ما وافق الدليل بغض النظر عمن قاله أو أعرض عنه.*
*5-السكوت عما سكت الله -تعالى- عنه ورسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*
*6-الدليل المقدم، هو الدليل القطعي.*
*7-الاستدلال على المسألة المتنازع فيها إنما يكون بالدليل المتفق عليه.*
*8-الباطل لا يُرد بالباطل، بل بالحق.*
*9-الامتناع عن مناظرة أهل السَّفْسطة.*
*10- النقل الصحيح لا يمكن أنْ يتعارض مع العقل الصريح، والفطرة السليمة.*
*11-درء التعارض بين نصوص الكتاب والسنة.*
*وهذا تفصيلها:*
*إنْ كنتَ ناقلاً فالصّحّة، أو مدعياً فالدليل*
*-  أولاً: كلُّ دعوى لابد من إقامة الدليل عليها، وإلا كانت مجرد دعوى، خالية  عن البرهان والحجة، لا قيمة لها ولا وزن. والدليل إما أنْ يكون نقلاً أو  عقلاً، والمطلوب في الدليل النقلي: تحرير صحته، وفي العقلي: إظهار صراحته،  وبيان حجته، قال الله -تعالى-: {قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ} البقرة: 111، فهذا عامٌ في كل دعوى، أنه لا بد من تأييدها  بالدليل، وقال -تعالى-: {قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ  أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُوا مِنَ الأَرْضِ أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ اِئْتُونِي بِكِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا أَوْ أَثَارَةٍ مِنْ  عِلْمٍ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ} الأحقاف:4؛ فطالبهم أولا بالطريق  العقلي، وثانيا بالطريق السمعي.*
*الكتاب هو الكتاب*
*      قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: «فالكتاب هو الكتاب – أي جنس الكتب المنزلة  من عند الله – والأثارة كما قال من قال من السلف: هي الرواية والإسناد،  وقالوا: هي الخط أيضاً؛ إذْ الرواية والإسناد يكتبان بالخط، وذلك لأنّ  الأثارة من الأثر، فالعلم الذي يقوله من يقبل قوله يؤثر بالإسناد, ويقيد  ذلك بالخط، فيكون ذلك كله من آثاره». درء تعارض العقل والنقل (1/57-58)،  ومن هنا قال علماء أدب البحث والمناظرة: إنْ كنت ناقلاً فالصحة، أو مدعياً  فالدليل.*
*مخالفة أهل البدع والأهواء*
*وقد  خالف أهل البدع والأهواء جميعاً في هذا الأمر، فتجد كثيراً منهم يؤصل  لبدعته بغير دليل ولا برهان، أو يستدل على بدعته أو قوله وفعله، بنقل ضعيف,  أو موضوع مكذوب، أو دلالة ضعيفة، أو عقلٍ فاسد.*
*فأهل  البدع يكثر عندهم الاستدلال بالنقول الموضوعة والضعيفة، وكذلك الدلالة  الضعيفة، وهو أمرٌ يشترك فيه جميع طوائف أهل البدع والأهواء، فمنهم المُقل  ومنهم المستكثر.*
*أما أهل الفلسفة والكلام، فيَكثر عندهم الاستدلال بالأقيسة العقلية الفاسدة، أو الاحتمالات البعيدة، والتجويزات المستبعدة.*
*حكم الاحتجاج بالحديث الضعيف*
*الصحيح أنه لا يصح ولا يجوز الاعتماد إلا على الحديث الثابت عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -، سواءً كان صحيحاً أم حسناً، وأما الأحاديث الضعيفة، فضلا عن الواهية والموضوعة، فإنه لا يعتمد عليها، وهذه هي الأدلة:*
*      أما من القرآن الكريم: فقد قال -تعالى-: {يَا أَيُّهَا الذِينَ آمَنُوا  إِنْ جَاءكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَأٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا  بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ} الحجرات:6،  فأمرنا الله سبحانه بالتثبّت في الأخبار، وألا نقبل إلا خبر الصادق العدل،  الذي يُقَبل ما أَخبر به ويعمل به، وأما الكاذب فخبره مردودٌ، وأما الفاسق  فخبره متوقفٌ فيه، فإنْ جاء ما يعضده ويقويه؛ قبلناه، وإلا لم نقبله.*
*وقال  -تعالى-: {إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا  يَخْرُصُونَ} الأنعام: 116، «أخبر جل ثناؤه عن حال الذين نَهَى نبيه عن  طاعتهم، فيما دعوه إليه في أنفسهم.*
*{وإن هم إلا يخرصون}، يقول: ما هم إلا متخرِّصون، يظنون ويوقعون حَزْرًا، لا يقينَ علمٍ». تفسير الطبري.*
*      وقال -تعالى-: {وَمَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا  الظَّنَّ وَإِنَّ الظَّنَّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا} النجم: 28،  نفى الله -تعالى- العلم عنهم، وإن ما عندهم هو تخيل وتوهم؛ إذْ العلم لا  يكون إلا عن دليل، فنفي العلم المراد به نفي الدليل، ونفي الإِغناء معناه  نفي الإِفادة، أي لا يفيد شيئاً من الحق.*
*-  والمعنى: أن الحق حقائق الأشياء على ما هي عليه وإدراكها هو العلم «المعرف  بأنه تصور المعلوم على ما هو عليه» والظن لا يفيد ذلك الإِدراك بذاته، فلو  صادف الحق فذلك على وجه الصدفة والاتفاق، ولاسيما الظن المخطىء كما هنا.*
*الأدلة من السنة النبوية*
*عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «سيكون في آخر الزمان أناسٌ؛ يُحدِّثونكم ما لمْ تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم، فإياكم وإياهم».*
*      و في رواية: «يكون في آخر الزمان دجَّالُون كذَّابُون، يأتونكم من  الأحاديث بما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم، فإياكم وإياهم، لا يُضلُّونكم ولا  يفتنونكم». رواهما مسلم في مقدمة كتابه الصحيح (1/12) باب: النهي عن  الرواية عن الضعفاء والاحتياط في تحملها.*
*وعن أبي قتادة - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  «إياكم وكثرة الحديث عني، مَنْ قال عليَّ فلايقولَنَّ إلاَّحقاً أو  صِدقاً، فمن قال عليَّ مالم أقل، فليتبوَّأْ مقعدَه من النار». رواه أحمد  (5/297) وغيره.*
*الآثار عن السلف وأهل العلم*
*     عن مُجاهدٍ قال: جاءَ بُشَيْرٌ العدَويُّ إلَى ابن عبَّاسٍ، فجعلَ يُحدِّثُ ويقولُ: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -، قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -.  فجعل ابن عباسٍ لا يأذنُ لحديثهِ، ولا يَنظُرُ إليهِ. فقال: يا ابن عباسٍ!  مالِي لا أراكَ تسمعُ لحديثي؟ أُحدِّثُكَ عنْ رسولِ الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا تسْمعُ. فقال ابنُ عباسٍ: إنَّا كُنَّا مرَّةً إذا سمِعْنا رجُلاً يقُول: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -،  ابتدَرَتْهُ أبْصارُنا، وأصغَيْنا إليْهِ بآذاننا، فلمَّا ركبَ النَّاسُ  الصَّعْبَ والذُّلولَ، لمْ نأخذْ مِن النَّاسِ إلاَّ ما نعْرِف. رواه مسلم  في المقدمة (1/13)، وعن محمد بن سيرين قال: إنَّ هذا العلمَ دينٌ، فانظُروا  عمن تأخذون دينكم؟ المصدر السابق.*
*والعلم المقصود هو: حديث النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فلا يُؤخذ إلا عن الثقات الأثبات، أهل الصدق والأمانة.*
*السؤال عن الإسناد*
*وقال  أيضاً: لم يكونوا يسألون عن الإسناد، فلما وقعت الفتنة قالوا: سمُّوا لنا  رِجالَكمْ، فَيُنْظر إلى أهل السنة فيُؤخذ حديثهم، ويُنظر إلى أهل البدع  فلا يؤخذ حديثُهم. المصدر السابق.*
*     وقال الحافظ ابن حزم -رحمه الله-: «ما نقل أهلُ المشرق والمغرب، أو كافة عن كافة، أو ثقة عن ثقة، حتى يبلغ إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -،  إلا إن كان في الطريق رجل مجروح بكذب، أو غفلة، أو مجهول الحال، فهذا يقول  به بعض المسلمين، ولا يحل عندنا القول به، ولا تصديقه، ولا الأخذ بشيء  منه». الفصل في الملل والنحل.*
*و  قال الحافظ ابن رجب في شرح الترمذي: «و ظاهر ما ذكره مسلم في مقدمة كتابه  الصحيح، يقتضي أنه لا تُروى أحاديث الترغيب والترهيب، إلا عمن تروى عنه  الأحكام».*
*الحق الذي سار عليه الأئمة*
*      وهذا هو الحق الذي سار عليه أئمة الحق عبر القرون، فما كان من حديث  صحيح احتجوا به والتزموه، وما كان من حديث ضعيف طرحوه، وإلا فما معنى قول  الأئمة الأربعة - واتفقوا على هذه المقالة -: إذا صحَّ الحديث فهو مذهبي»؟.  أي: صح الحديث ذهبنا إليه، وهذا واضح عند ذوي البصائر.*
*      ثم الحديث الضعيف يفيد الظن المرجوح بلا خلاف، وإذا كان كذلك؛ فكيف  يقال بجواز العمل به؟! والله قد خاطب الكفار بقوله: {قُلْ هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ  مِنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ  أَنْتُمْ إِلاَّ تَخْرُصُونَ} الأنعام:148. أي: هل عندكم علم أن الله راض  عنكم فيما أنتم به فتخرجوه لنا؟ الجواب: لا؛ لأنهم يتبعون الخيال والوهم،  وقال -تعالى-: {إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَإِنَّ الظَّنَّ لا  يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا} النجم: 28. فأخبر -تعالى-: أن الظن لا يفيد  علماً، ولا يفيد حقاً. وقد قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «إياكمْ والظن، فإنَّ الظنَّ أكذَبُ الحديثِ». متفق عليه.*

*      فلا يجوز العمل بالحديث الضعيف مطلقاً، لا في الأحكام، ولا في العقائد،  ولا في الفضائل والمستحبات؛ لأنّ المستحب أيضاً حكم تكليفي، والحكم  التكليفي لا يثبت إلا بدليل صحيح، كما قال المحقق جلال الدين الدواني:  «اتفقوا على أن الحديث الضعيف لا يثبت به الأحكام الخمسة الشرعية، ومنها:  الاستحباب».*
*والعجب  بعد ذلك أن يدَّعي بعضهم: أن العمل بالحديث الشريف في فضائل الأعمال؛ عليه  جمهور أهل العلم! وأنه يجوز روايته دون بيان ضعفها!، انظر مقدمة: صحيح  الجامع الصغير ( ص 51).*
*وللحديث بقية*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الرد على المخالف وضوابطه وآدابه (4)
بيان الضعف في الحديث الضعيف واجبٌ؛ لأنّ ترك البيان يُوهم المطلع عليه أنه حديثٌ صحيح*
*الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي*

*ذكرنا  فيما سبق أن الضابط الثالث من ضوابط الرد على المخالف لدى علماء السلف:  الاعتماد على الدليل الشرعي، والبرهان العقلي والفطري السليم، وذكرنا أن  العلماء وضعوا بعض القواعد المتعلقة بهذا الضابط، وذكرنا منها قولهم: (إنْ  كنتَ ناقلاً فالصحة، أو مدّعياً فالدليل)، واليوم نستكمل الحديث عن آثار  السلف في عدم جواز الاستدلال بالحديث الضعيف.*

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- في (مجموع الفتاوى) (1/250) في (القاعدة الجليلة في التوسل والوسيلة):*

*      ولا يجوز أنْ يُعتمد في الشريعة على الأحاديث الضعيفة التي ليست صحيحة  ولا حسنة، لكن أحمد بن حنبل وغيره من العلماء جوَّزوا أنْ يروى في فضائل  الأعمال ما لم يعلم أنه ثابت إذا لم يعلم أنه كذب، وذلك أنّ العمل إذا علم  أنه مشروع بدليل شرعي، وروي حديث لا يعلم أنه كذب، جاز أنْ يكون الثواب  حقاً، ولم يقل أحدٌ من الأئمة: إنه يجوز أن يجعل الشيء واجباً أو مستحباً  بحديثٍ ضعيف، ومن قال هذا فقد خالف الإجماع، فيجوز أنْ يُروى في الترغيب  والترهيب ما لم يُعلم أنه كذب، ولكن فيما علم أن الله رغَّب فيه أو رهب  منه، بدليل آخر غير هذا المجهول حاله اهـ.*

*عدم الجواز مطلقًا*

*وقال  القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي بعدم جواز العمل بالحديث الضعيف مطلقاً، لا في  فضائل الأعمال ولا في غيرها.. انظر في ذلك تدريب الراوي (1/252).*

*بيان الضعف*

*      وقال العلامة أحمد شاكر -رحمه الله- في الباعث الحثيث: «والذي أراه  أنَّ بيان الضعف في الحديث الضعيف: واجبٌ في كلّ حال، لأنّ ترك البيان  يُوهم المطلع عليه أنه حديثٌ صحيح خصوصاً إذا كان الناقل له من علماء  الحديث، الذين يرجع إلى قولهم في ذلك».*

*الرد على تسويغ بعضهم*

*      وقد يسوغ بعضهم ذلك بقوله: يجوز رواية الأحاديث الضعيفة في المواعظ  والترغيب والترهيب، وما أشبه ذلك، وممن روي عنه التساهل في روايتها من  المتقدمين: سفيان الثوري، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي، وأحمد بن حنبل.*

*فنقول: قد بيَّن العلماء أن التساهل المذكور إنما هو الأخذ بالحديث الحسن، لا الضعيف المردود:ـ*

*      قال العلامة أحمد شاكر: «وأما ما قاله أحمد بن حنبل وعبدالرحمن بن مهدي  وعبد الله بن المبارك: «إذا روينا في الحلال شدَّدنا، وإذا روينا في  الفضائل ونحوها تساهلنا» فإنما يريدون به فيما أرجح -والله أعلم- أن  التساهل إنما هو في الأخذ بالحديث الحسن الذي لم يصل إلى درجة الصحة فإن  الاصطلاح في التفرقة بين الصحيح؛ والحسن لم يكن في عصرهم مستقراً واضحاً،  بل كان أكثر المتقدمين لا يصف الحديث إلا بالصحة أو الضعف فقط». انتهى  (المصدر السابق).*

*      وما قاله أحمد شاكر قد قاله قبله الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في (شرح علل  الترمذي)(ص 259) فقد قال: «وكان الإمام أحمد يحتج بالحديث الضعيف الذي لم  يرد خلافه، ومراده بالضعيف قريبٌ من مراد الترمذي بالحسن»، وهذا واضح ولله  الحمد.*

*عدم اعتماد الأئمة على الضعيف*

*      ثم قال (ص 85): «وما كان أحمد بن حنبل ولا أمثاله من الأئمة يعتمدون  على مثل هذه الأحاديث في الشريعة، ومن نقل عن أحمد أنه كان يحتج بالحديث  الضعيف؛ الذي ليس بصحيح ولا حسن، فقد غلط عليه...».*


*      وقال العلامة الألباني -رحمه الله تعالى- بعد أن ذكر كلام أحمد شاكر  السابق: «وجملة القول: إننا ننصح إخواننا المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها  أن يَدَعوا العمل بالأحاديث الضعيفة مطلقاً، وأنْ يوجهوا همَّتهم إلى  العمل بما ثبت منها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ ففيها ما يُغني عن  الضعيفة، وفي ذلك منجاةٌ من الوقوع في الكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ؛ لأننا نعرف بالتجربة أنَّ الذين يخالفون في هذا قد وقعوا فيما ذكرنا  من الكذب؛ لأنهم يعملون بكل ما هبَّ ودبّ من الحديث! وقد أشار النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا بقوله: «كفى بالمرءِ كذباً؛ أن يحدِّث بكلِّ ما  سمعَ».*

*      وعليه أقول: كفى بالمرء ضلالاً أن يعملَ بكلِّ ما سمع، وتحقيقاً مني  للنصح المذكور، صنفت ولا أزال أصنف من الكتب ما به يستعين القراء على تمييز  الصحيح من الضعيف، والطيب من الخبيث، مما يدور على ألسنة الناس، أو سُجّل  في بطون الكتب من الحديث»، مقدمة: صحيح الجامع الصغير.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*من ضوابط الرد على المخالف
- الحق يقبل من أي شخص إذا وافق الدليل والحجة والبرهان*
(5)


* الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي*


*ذكرنا  فيما سبق أنّ من ضوابط الرد على المخالف عدم بتر الدليل والاستدلال بجزئه،  وذكرنا أن بتر الدليل والاستدلال بجزئه هو شأن أهل الابتداع، وأهل الزيغ  والضلال، حتى يجدوا من النصوص الشرعية ما يسوغ لهم بدعتهم , ويجعلها تروج  عند ضعفاء المسلمين، أو سبيلا لتشكيك المسلمين في دينهم، وصدهم عن كتاب  الله تعالى، أو سنة رسوله الأمين - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، واليوم نكمل تلك  الضوابط بهذه القاعدة وهي أن الحق يقبل من أي جهة جاء.*

*      نعم الحق يقبل من أي شخصٍ كان؛ لكونه حقاً، موافقاً للدليل، وللحُجة  والبرهان، فلا أثر للمتكلم به في قبوله أو رفضه، سواءً كان القائل حبيباً  أم بغيضاً، براً أم فاجراً، صغيراً أم كبيرا، إذا عرف أن هذا حق؛ فإنه لا  يرد، فالحق يقبل دائما، وعلى ذلك الأدلة من كتاب الله -تعالى-، وسُنة رسوله  -صلى الله عليه وسلم -،  وعمل سلف الأمة، فمنها قول الله -تعالى-: {فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَذَبَ  عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَذَّبَ بِالصِّدْقِ إِذْ جَاءَهُ أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ  مَثْوًى لِّلْكَافِرِينَ  } الزمر: 32، فذمّ من كذب بالحق وردّه لما جاءه،  وقال: لا أحد أظلم من هذا؛ لأنه جمع بين طرفي الباطل، كذب على الله،  وكَذَّب بالحق والصدق لما جاءه، على لسان رسول الله، فقالوا الباطل، وردوا  الحق؛ ولهذا قال -جلت عظمته- متوعداً لهم: {أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى  لِلْكَافِرِينَ}   وهم الجاحدون المكذبون، وكثير من الناس يرفضون الحق؛  لأنَّ فلاناً قاله وهو ممن لا يعجبه! أو بينه وبينه عداوة شخصية؟!*

*رفض مشركي مكة للحق*

*     ومشركي مكة رفضوا الحقّ؛ لأنهم سخروا من رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -  واستصغروا أمره، فقالوا: يتيم وفقير، كما قال الله -تعالى- {وَإِذَا  رَأَوْكَ إِنْ يَتَّخِذُونَكَ إِلَّا هُزُوًا أَهَذَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ  اللَّهُ رَسُولًا} الفرقان: 41. لماذا جعل هذا الفقير اليتيم رسولا نبيا؟!،  ومثلها قول الله -عز وجل-: {وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ قَالُوا هَذَا  سِحْرٌ وَإِنَّا بِهِ كَافِرُونَ * وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا  الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ} الزخرف: 30، 31،  يقول -تعالى- ذكره: وقال هؤلاء المشركون بالله من قريش لما جاءهم القرآن من  عند الله: هذا سحر , فإنْ كان حقاً؛ فهلا نـزل على رجل عظيم من إحدى هاتين  القريتين مكة أو الطائف؟! (الطبري).*

*      وقال -تعالى-: {كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ  النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَمَا  اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ  الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ} البقرة: 213، فمن هداه الله إلى الأخذ  بالحق حيث كان، ومع من كان، فقد هُدي، وكان ممن يحب الحق وأهله، سواء قاله  هو، أم قاله غيره، لا فرق عنده، المهم هو أن يعرف الحق، وأنْ يأخذ به.*

*الواجب عند الاختلاف*

*      فالواجب عند الاختلاف أخذ الحق ممن جاء به، كائناً من كان، وردّ الباطل  على من جاء به، كائناً مَن كان؛ ولهذا كان أهل السنة يقبلون ما عند جميع  الطوائف من الحق، ويردون ما عندها من الباطل، بغض النظر عن الموالي منها أو  المعادي.*

*      قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-؛ مبيناً منهجه في التعامل مع  المخالفين له، من أهل الكلام والبدع وغيرهم: «وليس كل من ذكرنا شيئاً من  قوله - من المتكلمين وغيرهم - يقول بجميع ما نقوله في هذا الباب وغيره،  ولكنّ الحقَّ يقبل من كلّ من تكلم به». الفتاوى (5/101).*

*       كما امتدح الله -عز وجل- القائل بالصدق، والمصدّق به، فقال:  {وَالَّذِي جَاءَ بِالصِّدْقِ وَصَدَّقَ بِهِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُتَّقُونَ} الزمر: 33، فعلى الإنسان أن يصدق بالحق الذي يقوله غيره،  كما يصدق بالحق الذي يقوله هو، وأن يأخذ به، ويحذر من ردّه، كما قال  -سبحانه-: {فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَذَبَ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَذَّبَ  بِالصِّدْقِ إِذْ جَاءَهُ} الزمر: 32، كما مدح سبحانه المتبعين للحق،  العاملين به، فقال تعالى: {فَهَدَى اللهُ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لِمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ  إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ} البقرة: 213.*

*استفتاح صلاة الليل*

*     وفي دعاء النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - في استفتاح صلاة الليل:، فقد كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يفتتح صلاته في قيام الليل: «اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ جِبْرَائِيلَ وَمِيكَائِيلَ  وَإِسْرَافِيلَ، فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ، عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ  وَالشَّهَادَةِ، أَنْتَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ، اهْدِنِي لِمَا اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإذْنِكَ،  إِنَّكَ تَهْدِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ». رواه مسلم  (770)، «فهذا الدعاء جليل القدر، فيه أعظم المقاصد، وأرفع المطالب، وهو طلب  العبد من الرب -تبارك وتعالى- الهداية، التي عليها الفلاح في الدنيا  والدار الآخرة، ثم ذكر علّة مطلبه وسؤاله فقال: {إِنَّكَ تَهْدِي مَنْ  تَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ}. أي: يا ربي، ما سألتك هذا الأمر  العظيم؛ إلا لأن بيدك الهداية والاستقامة، فتوفِّق من شئت إليها، فأسألك أن  تنعم عليَّ بالهداية، هداية العلم والإرشاد، وهداية التوفيق والثبات على  صراطك المستقيم، الذي ليس فيه اعوجاج في الدنيا؛ حتى أثبت على صراط الآخرة  الذي من نجا منه فقد فاز فوزاً عظيماً، وهُدي إلى صراط مستقيم في الدنيا  والآخرة، قال -تعالى-: {إِنَّ اللَّه يُدْخِلُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ  يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤًا وَلِبَاسُهُمْ  فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ * وَهُدُوا إِلَى الطَّيِّبِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَهُدُوا إِلَى  صِرَاطِ الْحَمِيدِ} الحج: 23-24».*

*      وقال -تعالى-: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط  وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآَنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا  هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى} المائدة: 8، فقوله: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا  قوامين لله} أي: كونوا قوامين بالحقّ لله عز وجل، لا لأجل الناس  والسُّمعة، وكونوا {شهداء بالقسط} أي: بالعدل لا بالجور. وقوله: {ولا  يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا} أي: لا يحملنكم بغضُ قومٍ على ترك العدل  فيهم، بل استعملوا العدل في كل أحد، صديقاً كان أم عدوا؛ ولهذا قال:  {اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى} أي: عدلكم أقرب إلى التقوى من تركه. (ابن كثير)،  فمن العدل فيمن تبغضه، قبول ما عنده من الحق.*

*هكذا أدَّبنا القرآن الكريم*

*      وهكذا أدَّبنا القرآن الكريم، حين ساق كلام بلقيس -وقت كفرها - ثم  وافقها عليه، قال -تعالى- حكاية عنها أنها قالت لقومها: {إنّ الملوك إذا  دخلوا قريةً أفْسدوها وجعلوا أعزَّة أهلها أذلة} قال الله -تعالى- موافقاً  لقولها: {وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ} النمل: 34.*

*      وقد روى البخاري في (صحيحه): عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه - في قصة  الشيطان، وأخذه من طعام الصدقة، والشاهد منها أن الشيطان قال لأبي هريرة -  رضي الله عنه -: «دعني أعلمك كلمات، ينفعك الله بها قلت: «ما هو؟ قال: إذا  أويتَ إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي {الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم} حتى  تختم الآية، فإنك لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ، ولا يقربنك شيطان حتى تُصبح؛  فخليت سبيله، فأصبحت فقال لي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  ما فعل أسيرك البارحة؟ قلت: يا رسول الله، زعم أنه يعلمني كلمات ينفعني  الله بها، فخليتُ سبيله قال: ما هي؟ قلت: قال لي: إذا أويت إلى فراشك،  فاقرأ آية الكرسي من أولها حتى تختم الآية {الله لا إله إلا هو الحي  القيوم} وقال لي: لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ، ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح،  فقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «أما إنه قد صدقك، وهو كذوب».*

*      ففي هذا الحديث: دليل على أنَّ الحق يُقبل منْ كل مَن قاله ونطق به،  ويعمل به، إذا تبين له أنه حق وعدل، دون النظر إلى قائله، لأنَّ النظر إلى  القائل قد يكون سبباً في رد الحق، بسبب أنّ قائله وضيع أو صغير أو عدو، كما  أنّ الباطل لا يقبل؛ لأن قائله رفيع أو حبيب أو ولي.*

*      وعن قتيلة، امرأة من جهينة قالت: إن يهوديا أتى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال: إنكم تنددون، وإنكم تشركون، تقولون: ما شاء الله وشئت، وتقولون: والكعبة، فأمرهم النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا أرادوا أنْ يحلفوا أنْ يقولوا: وربِّ الكعبة، ويقولوا: ما شاء الله، ثم شئت. رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني، فقبل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - التذكير من اليهودي، وأمر به المسلمين لأنه مما يوافق الحق.*

*الله حَكمٌ قِسط*

*      وعن معاذ بن جبل -رضي الله عنه- أنه: كان لا يجلس مجلساً للذكر حين  يجلس إلا قال: «الله حَكمٌ قِسط، هلكَ المرتابون» فقال معاذ بن جبل يوما:  إن من ورائكم فتناً يكثر فيها المال، ويفتح فيها القرآن حتى يأخذه المؤمن  والمنافق، والرجل والمرأة، والصغير والكبير، والعبد والحر، فيوشك قائل أن  يقول: ما للناس لا يتبعوني وقد قرأتُ القرآن؟ ما هم بمتبعي حتى أبتدع لهم  غيره! فإياكم وما ابتدع، فإنَّ ما ابتدع ضلالة، وأحذركم زيغة الحكيم، فإنّ  الشيطان قد يقول كلمة الضلالة على لسان الحكيم، وقد يقول المنافق كلمة  الحق»، قال قلت لمعاذ: ما يُدريني -رحمك الله-، أنَّ الحكيم قد يقول كلمة  الضلالة، وأنّ المنافق قد يقول كلمة الحق؟ قال: «بلى، اجتنب من كلام الحكيم  المُشتهرات، التي يقال لها: ما هذه؟ ولا يُثنينّك ذلك عنه، فإنه لعله أنْ  يراجع، وتلق الحق إذا سمعته، فإنَّ على الحقِّ نورا»، قال أبو داود: قال  معمر عن الزهري في هذا «ولا ينئينك ذلك عنه» مكان: «يثنينك». وقال صالح بن  كيسان عن الزهري في هذا «المشبهات» مكان «المشتهرات»، رواه أبو داود (4611)  وقال الشيخ الألباني: صحيح الإسناد موقوف.*

*     وهذا وإنْ كان أثراً موقوفاً على معاذ رضي الله عنه ، إلا أنَّ لبعضه أو أكثره ما يدل على أنّ مُعاذاً قاله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛  لأن معاذاً لم يطلع الغيب، وفي الأثر خبر عن المستقبل، وهو قوله: «إن من  ورائكم فتناً يكثُر فيها المال، ويفتح فيها القرآن» أي: أنّ الله سيفتح  عليهم في الدّنيا، ويفتح عليهم فيحفظون القرآن ويسهل عليهم، قال: «حتى  يأخذه المؤمن والمنافق» أي: حتى يحفظ القرآن المؤمن والمنافق، والرجل  والمرأة، والصغير والكبير، والعبد والحر، فيوشك قائل أنْ يقول: ما للناس لا  يتبعوني وقد قرأتُ القرآن؟ ما هم بمتبعي حتى أبتدعَ لهم غيره؟» أي: سأصنعُ  لهم بدعةً من البدع، كي أجمعهم حولي، وهذا أصل البدع؛ وذلك أنّ الإنسان  يُحب أنْ يجتمع الناس عليه من حوله، فيكون له أتباعٌ وأنصار. قال معاذ رضي  الله عنه: «فإياكم وما ابتدع؛ فإنما ابتدع ضلالة» وهذا قد جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: «كلُّ مُحدثةٍ بدعة، وكلُّ بدعة ضلالة».*

*      قال معاذ: «وأحُذركم زَيغة الحكيم» يعني: يمكن أنْ يكون الإنسان عالماً  وحكيماً وحليماً، لكنه قد يزيغ أحياناً، ويقع في الغلط، بل وفي الباطل  المخالف للحقّ! لأنه بشر ليس بمعصوم؛ ولذلك قال: «فأحذركم زيغة الحكيم،  فإنّ الشيطان قد يقول كلمة الضلالة على لسان الحكيم».*

*      قال يزيد: قلت لـمعاذ: وما يُدريني -رحمك الله- أنّ الحكيم قد يقول  كلمة الضلالة، وأنَّ المنافق قد يقول كلمة الحق؟ قال معاذ رضي الله عنه :  «بلى، اجتنبْ من كلام الحكيم المشتهرات، التي يقال لها: ما هذه؟ ولا يثنينك  ذلك عنه».*

*     فهذا الوصية من كلام العلماء والحكماء، فمعاذ رضي الله عنه عالم جليل وحكيم، بل أعلم الأمة بالحلال والحرام، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه،  ولم يقلْ معاذ رضي الله عنه اجتنب كلام الحكيم أو العالم بالكلية، فإن هذا  من الخطأ ومن مخالفة النهج الصحيح، فلو أنّ كل عالم أو فقيه أخطأ تركناه،  وابتعدنا عنه وهجرناه، لأوشك الإنسان ألا يجد أحداً يتبعه؛ فكل عالم معرض  لأنْ يهفو ويُخطئ، ويسهو عن الدليل، وقد يقع في الخطأ مجتهداً ظانّا أنه  الصواب، وكونه وقع في الخطأ مرة، فليس معناه أنك تتركه بالكلية! فتخسر  علماً كثيراً؛ لأنه غير معصوم؛ فكل بني آدم خطّاء، فإذا وقع في شيءٍ من  الخطأ، فلا تتركه؛ لأنه سيرجع إذا ذُكّر أو تذكّر، ولهذا قال معاذ: «فإنه  لعله أن يُراجع نفسه» أي ويقول: أنا أخطأت في هذا الشيء، فيرجع عنه،  ويستقيم على الحق، وهذا من دِين المسلم المتقي لله تعالى.*

*      قال: «وتلقّ الحق إنْ سمعته، فإن على الحق نوراً» يعني حين تسمع الحق  من أيّ إنسان؛ صغيراً أم كبيراً؛ محبوباً لك أم مبغوضاً، فاقبل منه هذا  الحق، فإنّ على الحق نوراً ظاهراً بيّناً، لا يكاد يخفى على مَن له بصيرة  من المؤمنين. فالواجب الحذر من قبول زلات العلماء والفقهاء، أو متابعتهم  على خلاف الدليل، تقليداً لهم دون نظر إلى موافقة الكتاب والسنة لقولهم أو  مخالفته، قال أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : «ثلاثٌ يهدمن  الدِّين: زلةُ عالمٍ، وجدالُ منافقٍ بالقرآن , وأئمةٌ مضلون»، جامع بيان  العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر (2/223).*


*      وعن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال: «ويل للأتباع من عثرات العالم،  قيل: كيف ذلك؟ قال: يقول العالم شيئاً برأيه، ثم يَجد من هو أعلم برسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه؛ فيترك قوله ذلك، ثم يمضي الأتباع». جامع بيان العلم (2/226).*



*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*من ضوابط الرد على المخالف

(6)


 الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي

التحذير من التقليد وأخذ القول من غير دليله
*


*وقد  حذّر الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم من التقليد، وأخذ القول من غير معرفة دليله،  ونقلت عنهم نقول كثيرة في هذا، ومن المفيد أنْ نسوق هاهنا بعضاً منها، لعل  فيها عظة وذكرى، لمن يقلدهم تقليدا أعمى من أتباعهم، بل يقلد من دونهم  بدرجات، ويتمسك بمذاهبهم وأقوالهم، كما لو كانت نزلت من السماء، والله -عز  وجل- يقول: {اتبعوا ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم ولا تتبعوا من دونه أولياء قليلا  ما تذكرون} الإعراف: 3.*

*الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان رحمه الله*

*      فأول الأئمة الأربعة: هو الإمام أبو حنيفة النعمان بن ثابت رحمه الله،  وقد روي عنه أصحابه أقوالاً شتى وعبارات متنوعة، كلها تؤدي إلى شيء واحد  وهو: وجوب الأخذ بالحديث، وترك تقليد آراء الأئمة المخالفة لها، قال -رحمه  الله-: إذا صحّ الحديث فهو مذهبي. ابن عابدين في (الحاشية) (1/ 63).*

*       وقال: لا يحل لأحد أن يأخذ بقولنا، ما لم يعلم من أين أخذناه. ابن  عابدين في (حاشيته على البحر الرائق) (6/293)، وفي رواية: حرامٌ على مَن لم  يعرف دليلي أنْ يفتي بكلامي، وزاد في رواية: فإننا بشرٌ نقول القول اليوم،  ونرجع عنه غدا، وفي أخرى: ويحك يا يعقوب (هو أبو يوسف) لا تكتب كل ما تسمع  مني، فإني قد أرى الرأي اليوم، وأتركه غداً، وأرى الرأي غداً وأتركه بعد  غد.*

*وقال: إذا قلت قولاً يخالف كتاب الله تعالى وخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتركوا قولي. (الفلاني في الإيقاظ ص 50).*

*الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله*

*      وثاني الأئمة: الإمام مالك بن أنس -رحمه الله-، وعنه أقوال، قال -رحمه  الله-: إنما أنا بشر أخطئ وأصيب، فانظروا في رأيي، فكل ما وافق الكتاب  والسنة فخذوه، وكل ما لم يوافق الكتاب والسنة فاتركوه. (ابن عبد البر في  الجامع 2/32). وقال: ليس أحد بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ويؤخذ من قوله ويترك؛ إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ابن عبد البر في الجامع(2 /91).*

*       وقال ابن وهب: سمعت مالكاً سئل عن تخليل أصابع الرجلين في الوضوء  فقال: ليس ذلك على الناس. قال: فتركته حتى خف الناس فقلت له: عندنا في ذلك  سنة، فقال: وما هي؟ قلت: حدثنا الليث بن سعد وابن لهيعة وعمرو بن الحارث عن  يزيد بن عمرو المعافري عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عن المستورد بن شداد  القرشي قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدلك  بخنصره ما بين أصابع رجليه. فقال: إن هذا الحديث حسن، وما سمعت به قط إلا  الساعة، ثم سمعته بعد ذلك يسأل فيأمر بتخليل الأصابع. (مقدمة الجرح  والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم ص31- 32).*

*الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله*

*      وثالث الأئمة: الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله، والنقول عنه في ذلك أكثر  وأطيب، فمنها، قوله -رحمه الله-: ما من أحد إلا وتذهب عليه سُنة لرسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتَعزب عنه، فمهما قلت من قولٍ، أو أصّلت من أصل فيه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلاف ما قلت فالقول ما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قولي. (تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر). وقال: أجمع المسلمون على أنّ من استبان له سنةٌ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لم يحل له أنْ يدعها لقولِ أحد. (الفلاني ص 68). وقال: «إذا وجدتم في كتابي خلاف سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقولوا بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛  ودعوا ما قلت»، وفي رواية: فاتبعوها ولا تلتفتوا إلى قول أحد، النووي في  المجموع (1/63). وقال: إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي. (النووي 1/63)، وهذه  الكلمة صحّت عن الأئمة الأربعة كلهم.*

*       وقال: أنتم أعلم بالحديث والرجال مني، فإذا كان الحديث الصحيح  فأعلموني به، أي شيء يكون: كوفياً أو بصريا أو شاميا حتى أذهب إليه إذا كان  صحيحا. الخطيب في الاحتجاج بالشافعي (8 /1).*

*     وقال: كل مسألة صحّ فيها الخبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند أهل النقل، بخلاف ما قلت؛ فأنا راجع عنها في حياتي وبعد موتي. أبو نعيم في الحلية (9/107)*

*وقال: كلُّ ما قلت فكان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  خلاف قولي مما يصح فحديث النبي أولى فلا تقلدوني. (ابن عساكر بسند صحيح).*

*الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله*

*      ورابع الأئمة: الإمام أحمد بن حنبل -رحمه الله-: وهو أكثر الأئمة جمعاً  للسنة النبوية، وتمسكا بها حتى إنه كان يكره وضع الكتب التي تشتمل على  التفريع والرأي؛ ولذلك قال: لا تقلدني ولا تقلد مالكاً ولا الشافعي ولا  الأوزاعي ولا الثوري، وخُذ من حيث أخذوا. (ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين  2/302).
*

*وفي رواية: لا تقلد دينك أحداً من هؤلاء ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه فخذ به، ثم التابعين بعد الرجل فيه مخير.*

*     وقال مرة: الاتباع أنْ يتبع الرجل ما جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعن أصحابه، ثم هو من بعد التابعين مخير. (أبو داود في مسائل الإمام أحمد ص 276 - 277).*

*      وقال: رأي الأوزاعي ورأي مالك ورأي أبي حنيفة كله رأي، وهو عندي سواء  وإنما الحجة في الآثار. (ابن عبد البر في الجامع 2/149). وقال: من ردَّ  حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فهو على شفا هلكة. (ابن الجوزي في المناقب (ص 182).*

*الألباني رحمه الله*

*      قال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله بعد أن ساق ما تقدم: تلك هي أقوال  الأئمة رضي الله -تعالى- عنهم في الأمر بالتمسك بالحديث والنهي عن تقليدهم  دون بصيرة، وهي من الوضوح والبيان بحيث لا تقبل جدلا ولا تأويلا، وعليه:  فإنَّ من تمسك بكل ما ثبت في السنة، ولو خالف بعض أقوال الأئمة، لا يكون  مباينا لمذهبهم ولا خارجا عن طريقتهم، بل هو متبعٌ لهم جميعاً، ومتمسك  بالعروة الوثقى التي لا انفصام لها، وليس كذلك من ترك السنة الثابتة لمجرد  مخالفتها لقولهم، بل هو بذلك عاصٍ لهم ومخالف لأقوالهم المتقدمة، والله  -تعالى- يقول: {فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا  في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما} النساء: 65. وقال: {فليحذر الذين  يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم} النور: 63.*

*      وقال الحافظ ابن رجب -رحمه الله تعالى-: فالواجب على كل من بلغه أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعَرَفه؛ أنْ يبينه للأمة وينصح لهم ويأمرهم باتباع أمره، وإنْ خالف ذلك رأي عظيمٍ من الأمة؛ فإنْ أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أحقّ  أنْ يعظم ويقتدى به؛ ومن هنا ردّ الصحابة ومن بعدهم على كلّ مخالفٍ سنةً  صحيحة، وربما أغلظوا في الرد، لا بغضاً له، بل هو محبوب عندهم، معظم في  نفوسهم، لكنْ رسول الله أحب إليهم، وأمره فوق أمر كلّ مخلوق، فإذا تعارض  أمر الرسول وأمر غيره، فأمر الرسول أولى أنْ يقدم ويتبع، ولا يمنع من ذلك  تعظيم من خالف أمره، وإنْ كان مغفورا له، بل ذلك المخالف المغفور له؛ لا  يكره أن يخالف أمره إذا ظهر أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بخلافه. انتهى*

*      قلت – أي الألباني -: كيف يكرهون ذلك وقد أمروا به أتباعهم كما مرّ،  وأوجبوا عليهم أنْ يتركوا أقوالهم المخالفة للسُّنة، بل إنّ الشافعي -رحمه  الله- أمر أصحابه أن ينسبوا السنة الصحيحة إليه، ولو لم يأخذ بها أو أخذ  بخلافها؛ ولذلك لما جمع المحقق ابن دقيق العيد -رحمه الله- المسائل التي  خالف مذهب كل واحد من الأئمة الأربعة الحديث فيها انفرادا واجتماعا في مجلد  ضخم قال في أوله: «إن نسبة هذه المسائل إلى الأئمة المجتهدين حرام وإنه  يجب على الفقهاء المقلدين لهم معرفتها لئلا يعزوها إليهم فيكذبوا عليهم».*





*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* ضوابط الرد على المخالف 
- النهى عن مخالطة أهل البدع والضلال
*

*(7)*



*الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي**
*

*ذكرنا  فيما سبق أنّ من ضوابط الرد على المخالف قبول الحق من أي شخصٍ كان؛ وذكرنا  أن قبول هذا الحق، لا يعني محبة من جاء بالحق على كل حال؛ فإنّ الولاء  والبراء أصلٌ أصيل من أصول الإسلام، و دعامة من دعائمه، فلا يستقيم إسلام  المرء حتى يحب في الله -عز وجل- ويبغض في الله، ويوالي في الله، ويعادي في  الله -عز وجل-؛ فيوالي أولياء الرحمن، ويعادي أولياء الشيطان، ويهجرهم  ويتباعد عنهم، وهذه القاعدة الجليلة الشريفة، مؤصّلة عند أهل العلم؛ بما  دلّ عليها من الكتاب والسنّة والآثار، بل بانعقاد الإجماع على تقريرها،  وذكرنا الأدلة على ذلك.*

*      ومن المسائل المهمة أن الأدلة السابقة في قبول الحق ممن جاء به، ولو  كان بغيضاً للنفس، أو منحرفاً عن الدِّين، أو حتى كان كافراً، لا تعني أننا  نخالط أهل الكفر والبدع والضلال! ونُجالسهم ونسمع لهم، ونقرأ مؤلفاتهم  بحجة أننا نريد أنْ نأخذ منهم الحق؛ فالأصل تجنب الجلوس إليهم، والسماع  منهم، فقد نهانا الله -تعالى- عن مخالطة أهل الباطل، واللغو والزور، في  كتابه الكريم، ومن ذلك : قوله -تعالى-: {وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ  يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي  حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ فَلَا تَقْعُدْ  بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ}(ا  لأنعام: 68).*

*مجالسة أهل الكبائر لا تحلُّ*

*      قال أبو جعفر الطبري: يقول -تعالى ذكره- لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  : {وإذا رأيت} يا محمد المشركين {الذين يخوضون في آياتنا} التي أنـزلناها  إليك, ووحينا الذي أوحيناه إليك, وخوضهم فيها، كان استهزاءَهم بها، وسبَّهم  من أنـزلها وتكلم بها، وتكذيبهم بها {فأعرض عنهم}، يقول : فصد عنهم بوجهك,  وقم عنهم، ولا تجلس معهم: {حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره}، يقول: حتى يأخذوا في  حديث غير الاستهزاء بآيات الله من حديثهم بينهم {وإما ينسينك الشيطان}،  يقوله : وإنْ أنساك الشيطان نهيناك عن الجلوس معهم، والإعراض عنهم في حال  خوضهم في آياتنا ، ثم ذكرت ذلك, فقمْ عنهم، ولا تقعد بعد ذكرك ذلك مع القوم  الظالمين، الذين خاضوا في غير الذي لهم الخوضُ فيه بما خاضوا به فيه .  وذلك هو معنى (ظلمهم) في هذا الموضع . انتهى*

*      والمراد بذلك كل فرد من أفراد الأمة، ألا يجلس مع المكذّبين الذين  يُحرِّفون آيات اللّه ، ويضعونها على غير مواضعها؛ فإنْ جلس أحد معهم  ناسياً: {فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى} بعد التذكر: {مع القوم الظالمين}.*

*      وقد ورد في الحديث : «إن اللّه وضع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان، وما  اسْتُكرهوا عليه». أخرجه ابن ماجة،  قال القاضي أبو بكر ابن العربي في  الآية: وهذا دليل على أنّ مجالسة أهل الكبائر لا تحلُّ، وقال ابن خويز  منداد : من خاض في آيات الله، تُركت مجالسته وهُجر، مؤمناً كان أو كافراً . * 

*      قال: وكذلك مَنَع أصحابنا الدخول إلى أرض العدو، ودخول كنائسهم  والبِيع، ومجالس الكفار وأهل البدع، وألا تعتقد مودتهم، ولا يسمع كلامهم  ولا مناظرتهم، وقد قال بعض أهل البدع لأبي عمران النخعي: اسمعْ مني كلمة !  فأعرض عنه، وقال: ولا نصف كلمة . ومثله عن أيوب السَّختياني.* 

*       ومن ذلك قوله -تعالى-: {وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ  أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا  فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ  إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ  وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا}(النساء  : 140).*

*       قال أبو جعفر الطبري: يقول: أخبر من اتخذ من هؤلاء المنافقين الكفار  أنصارًا وأولياءَ ؛ بعد ما نـزل عليهم من القرآن: {أن إذا سمعتم آيات الله  يكفر بها ويستهزأ بها فلا تقعدوا معهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره} يعني : بعد  ما علموا نَهْي الله عن مجالسة الكفار، الذين يكفرون بحجج الله وآيِ  كتابه، ويستهزئون بها: {حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره}، يعني بقوله : «يخوضوا»  يتحدّثوا حديثًا غيره .*

*إنكم إذًا مثلهم*

*      وقوله -تعالى-: {إنكم إذًا مثلهم} يعني: وقد نـزل عليكم أنكم إنْ  جالستم من يكفر بآيات الله، ويستهزئ بها وأنتم تسمعون؛ فأنتم مثله، يعني:  فأنتم إنْ لم تقوموا عنهم في تلك الحال، مثلُهم في فعلهم؛ لأنكم قد عصيتم  الله بجلوسكم معهم، وأنتم تسمعون آياتِ الله، يكفر بها ويستهزأ بها، كما  عصوه باستهزائهم بآيات الله؛ فقد أتيتم من معصية الله نحو الذي أتَوْه  منها؛ فأنتم إذًا مثلهم في ركوبكم معصية الله، وإتيانكم ما نهاكم الله عنه.  انتهى*

*وقال الحافظ ابن كثير قوله : {إنكم إذاً مثلهم} أي: إنكم إذا جلستم معهم ، وأقررتموهم على ذلك؛ فقد ساويتموهم فيما هم فيه.*

*وفي هذه الآية : الدلالة الواضحة على النهي عن مجالسة أهل الباطل من كل نوع، من المبتدعة والفسَقة، عند خوضهم في باطلهم .*

*الأدلة من السنة النبوية*

*     عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت: تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  {هو الذي أَنزلَ عليكَ الكتابَ منه آياتٌ مُحْكمات هنَّ أم الكتاب وأخر  متشابهات فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغٌ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة  وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا  به كلٌ من عند ربّنا وما يذَّكر إلا أولو الألباب}(آل عمران: 7). قالت: قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  «إذا رأيتُم الذين يَتبعُون ما تَشابه منه؛ فأولئك الذين سمَّى الله ؛  فاحْذروهم»، رواه البخاري ، ورواه مسلم في كتاب العلم ، وبوب عليه النووي:  باب النهي عن اتباع متشابه القرآن، والتحذير من متبعيه، والنهي عن الاختلاف  في القرآن .*

*      فأخبر -تعالى- أن في القرآن آيات محكمات هن أم الكتاب، أي: بينات  واضحات الدلالة، لا التباس فيها على أحدٍ من الناس، ومنه آيات أخر فيها  اشتباهٌ في الدلالة على كثيرٍ من الناس أو بعضهم؛ فمن ردّ ما اشتبه عليه  إلى الواضح منه، وحكم محكمه على متشابهه عنده، فقد اهتدى ، ومَنْ عكس  انعكس؛ ولهذا قال -تعالى-: {هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب منه آيات محكمات هن  أم الكتاب} أي : أصله الذي يرجع إليه عند الاشتباه: {وأخر متشابهات}، أي:  تحتمل دلالتها موافقة المحكم، وقد تحتمل شيئا آخر من حيث اللفظ والتركيب ،  لا من حيث المراد .(ابن كثير) .*

*       فقوله: {منه آياتٌ محكمات هنَّ أم الكتاب} المحكم : اسم مفعول من  أحكم، والإحكام الإتقان، ولا شك في أنّ ما كان واضح المعنى - لا إشكال فيه  ولا تردد - إنما يكون كذلك لوضوح مفردات كلماته، وإتقان تركيبها، ومتى اختل  أحدُ الأمرين جاء التشابه والإشكال.*

*      وقال محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير: المحكمات هي التي فيها حجةُ الرب وعصمة  العباد ، ودفع الخصوم والباطل، ليس لها تصريف ولا تحريف عما وضعن عليه،  والمتشابهات لهن تصريفٌ وتحريف وتأويل ، ابتلى الله فيهن العباد، وكذا قاله  مجاهد وابن إسحق .*

*وقوله:  {فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغٌ} أي: ميلٌ عن الحق . قال الراغب في مفردات  القرآن : الزيغ الميل عن الاستقامة إلى أحد الجانبين . انتهى .* 

*      واختلفوا في المشار إليهم؛ فقيل : هم وفد نجران الذين خاصموا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  عيسى -عليه السلام- وقالوا ألست تزعم أن عيسى روح الله وكلمته؟ قال: بلى،  قالوا: حسبنا فأنزل الله هذه الآية، وقيل هم اليهود؛ لأنهم طلبوا معرفة مدة  بقاء هذه الأمة ، قاله الخازن .*

*يتبعون ما تشابه منه*

*       فقوله: {فيتبعون ما تشابه منه} أي: يُحيلون المحكم على المتشابه  والمتشابه على المحكم، وهذه الآية تعم كل طائفة من الطوائف الخارجة عن الحق  من طوائف البدعة؛ فإنهم يتلاعبون بكتاب الله تلاعباً شديدا، ويوردون منه  لتنفيق أي (لترويج) جهلهم؛ ما ليس من الدلالة في شيء، ابتغاء الفتنة: أي:  طلبا منهم لفتنة الناس في دينهم، والتلبيس عليهم، وإفساد ذوات بينهم، لا  تحريا للحق: {وابتغاء تأويله} أي: تفسيره على الوجه الذي يريدونه، ويوافق  مذاهبهم الفاسدة .* 

*يُحَدِّثُونَكُم  ْ بِمَا لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا*

*      وعن أَبِي هُريرة رضي الله عنه عن النَّبِيِّصلى الله عليه وسلم قال  : «سَيَكُونُ في آخِرِ أُمَّتِي نَاسٌ، يُحَدِّثُونَكُم  ْ بِمَا لَمْ  تَسْمَعُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ؛ فَإِيَّاكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ». أَخرجه  مسلِم، قال الطيبي: ففيه إشارة إلى أنّ الحديث ينبغي ألا يتلقى إلا عن ثقة،  عُرف بالحفظ والضبط، وشهر بالصدق والأمانة عن مثله، حتى ينتهي الخبر إلى  الصحابي، وهذا علمٌ من أعلام نبوّته، ومعجزةٌ من معجزاته؛ فقد يقع في كل  عصرٍ من الكذابين كثير، ووقع ذلك لكثير من جهلة المتدينة المتصوفة. (فيض  القدير).*

*مَنْ أحدث فيها حَدثاً*

*     وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  المدينة: «مَنْ أحدث فيها حَدثاً، أو آوى مُحدثاً؛ فعليه لعنة اللَّه،  والملائكة، والناس أجمعين» رواه مسلم، قال القاري -رحمه الله-: «(مَنْ  أَحْدَثَ): أَي: أَظْهَرَ (فيها): أَي في المَدينةِ (حَدَثًا): أَي :  مُنْكَرًا أَو بِدعَةً، وهي ما خَالَفَ الْكتابَ والسُّنَّةَ (أَوْ آوَى):  بِالْمَدِّ وَيُقْصرُ (مُحْدِثًا): أَي: مُبْتَدِعًا، وقيل: أَيْ : جانِيا  بِأَنْ يَحُولَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ خَصْمِهِ أَنْ يَقْتَصَّ منه، ويُرْوَى  بِفَتْحِ الدَّالِ، أَي: أَمْرًا مُبْتَدَعًا، وإِيوَاؤُهُ : الرِّضاءُ به،  والصَّبْرُ عليهِ». (مرقاة المفاتيح) (5/ 1871) .*

*     وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :  «إنَّ الله احتجرَ التوبة عن كلِّ صاحب بدعة». رواه الطبراني في الأوسط  والبيهقي في الشعب ، وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة : 1620، احتجر: من  الحجر، أي: حجب ومنع. وهذا على وجه العقوبة له، عياذاً بالله تعالى .*

*نهي السلف*

*      ولذا كان سلفنا الصالح ينهون عن مجالسة أهل الأهواء والبدع والضلال؛  لما في مجالستهم من ضرر عظيم على الدِّين، وحصول مرض القلوب بالشبهات، وخطر  المتابعة لهم على بدعهم التي يخلطون فيها الحق بالباطل، بل هم أخطر على  الإسلام والمسلمين من أهل الفسق والمجون! كما قال كثيرٌ من السلف؛ لأنّ خطر  الفسّاق وانحرافهم ظاهر واضح، وأقوالهم في هذا الباب كثيرة، فمنها :*

*      عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- أنه قال: «لا تجالس أهل الأهواء؛ فإنّ  مجالستهم ممرضة للقلب». رواه اللالكائي في (أصول اعتقاد أهل السّنة  والجماعة)، وعن ابن سيرين -رحمه الله-: أنّه كان إذا سمع كلمةً من صاحب  بدعة، وضع إصبعيه في أذنيه، ثم قال: لا يحل لي أنْ أكلمه حتى يقوم من مجلسه  . الإبانة (2/473).*

*       وعن الفضيل بن عياض -رحمه الله- أنه قال : «صاحب بدعةٍ لا تأمنه على  دينك ، ولا تشاوره في أمرك ، ولا تجلس إليه، ومَن جلس إلى صاحب بدعة، أورثه  الله العمى». أي : في قلبه .*

*       وقال أيضاً: من أحب صاحب بدعة، أحبط الله عمله، وأخرج نور الإسلام من  قلبه، ومن زوج كريمته من مبتدع فقد قطع رحمها، ومن جلس مع صاحب بدعة لم يعط  الحكمة، وإذا علم الله -عزوجل- من رجل أنه مبغض لصاحب بدعة، رجوت أن يغفر  الله له، الإبانة لابن بطة (2/460).*

*نزع العصمة*

*      وعن سفيان الثوري -رحمه الله- أنه قال: «من أصغى سمعه إلى صاحب بدعة،  وهو يعلم أنه صاحب بدعة، نُزعت منه العصمة، ووكل إلى نفسه». رواه ابن وضاح  في (البدع والنهي عنها).*

*وروى كذلك عن الأوزاعي -رحمه الله- أنه قال: «لا تمكّنوا صاحب بدعة منْ جدل؛ فيورث قلوبكم من فتنته ارتياباً».*

*      وعن الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله تعالى-: «أنه رأى قوماً يتكلمون في شيءٍ  من الكلام؛ فصاح، وقال: «إما أنْ تجاورونا بخير، وإما أن تقوموا عنا».  (مختصر كتاب الحجة على تارك المحجة) لنصر بن إبراهيم المقدسي .*

*      وعن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل -رحمه الله تعالى-: إن أهل البدع والأهواء، لا  ينبغي أن يستعان بهم في شيء من أمور المسلمين؛ فإن في ذلك أعظم الضرر على  الدين. (مناقب الإمام أحمد) لابن الجوزي، وفيه كذلك أنه قال: احذر البدع  كلها، ولا تشاور أحداً من أهل البدع في دينك .*

*شيءٌ معلوم ومتواتر*

*      فالنهي عن مخالطة أهل البدع، وزجرهم والتحذير منهم شيءٌ معلوم ومتواتر  عن سلفنا -رحمهم الله- لا يرده رجل منصف عاقل، بل أجمع عليه أئمة أهل السنة  .*

*      وقد سمعنا من بعض الناس أنه يرحل إلى أهل البدع، ويجالسهم ويطلب عندهم  بعض فنون العلم، ويقول: إن أبا هريرة قَبِل الحق من الشيطان، وأمره بذلك  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم !*

*      وهذا استدلال غير صحيح؛ فليس في حديث أبي هريرة ما يدل على ذلك لا من  قريب ولا من بعيد؛ فإنّ أبا هريرة لم يرحل إلى الشيطان ولم يجالسه، ولم  يفتح له أذنيه، وإنما سمع أبو هريرة كلاماً من شخص لا يعرفه، دون تعمد  للسماع منه، ثم لم يكتف أبو هريرة بهذا حتى عرضه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فأقره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووافقه على ذلك، فقبله بعد ذلك أبو هريرة .*


*خلاصة ما سبق*

*ويمكن أن تُلخص الحكمة في عدم السماع من أهل البدع والضلال ومجالستهم بما يلي:*

*دسّ العقائد الفاسدة*

*      أولا: أنّ (أهل البدع يدسّون أقوالهم الفاسدة وعقائدهم؛ فيما يكتبون   ويدرسون ويشرحون) على بعض الكتب الحديث أو التفسير والفنون، كأصول الفقه  والعربية وغيرهما، أو في وعظهم؛ فلا ينتبه لذلك كلُّ أحد؛ فتركهم أسلم  للعبد من مخالطتهم والسماع منهم، وهذا ما يسمى بالهجر الوقائي، أي: وقاية  الأصحاء من أمراض البدع وأهلها.*

*حتى لا يغتر الناس بهم*

*ثانيا: نهجرهم حتى لا يغتر بهم بعض الناس، ويثقون بهم؛ ففي مخالطتهم ومصاحبتهم ترويج لبدعتهم، وإشهار لرؤوسها .*

*نوعُ تعزير لهم*

*      ثالثا: كما أن هجرهم والابتعاد عنهم فيه نوعُ تعزير لهم، كما في قصة  كعب وصاحبيه؛ فهذا الهجر أشبه ما يكون بالدواء لصاحبه؛ فإنْ نفعه الهجر  وإلا انتفع الهاجر .*

*      والقول باشتراط انتفاع المهجور فقط لمن أراد الهجر، قولٌ غير صحيح!  فإنه لا يشترط انتفاع المهجور فقط، وإنما يقال: يشترط في الهجر انتفاع  المهجور أو انتفاع الهاجر أو غيرهما، فلابدّ من مصلحة في الهجر على الصحيح،  وأما بغير مصلحة فلا يجوز، وهو الذي اختاره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والله  أعلم.
*


*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* ضوابط الرد على المخالف
- السكوت عما سكت  الله  عنه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

*(8)
*
* الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي**
*

*ذكرنا  فيما سبق النهي عن مخالطة أهل الكفر والبدع والضلال! ومجالستهم والسماع  لهم، وقراءة مؤلفاتهم، بحجة أننا نريد أنْ نأخذ منهم الحق؛ فالأصل تجنب  ذلك؛ لأن الله -تعالى- نهانا عن مخالطة أهل الباطل، واللغو والزور، في  كتابه الكريم، وكذلك نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في  سنته المكرمة، واليوم نكمل ضوابط الرد على المخالف بهذه القاعدة الجليلة  ألا وهي السُّكوت عما سكتَ الله -تعالى- عنه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*

*      فكل مسألة من مسائل الشريعة -ولاسيما مسائل الاعتقاد- لا يُحكم فيها ،  نفياً أو إثباتاً إلا بدليل؛ فما ورد الدليل بإثباته أثبتناه، وما ورد  بنفيه نفيناه، وما لم يرد بإثباته ولا بنفيه دليلٌ توقَّفنا، ولم نحكم فيه  بشيء، لا إثباتاً ولا نفياً ، ولا يعني هذا أنّ المسألة خلية عن الدليل، بل  قد يكون عليها دليل، لكن لا نعلمه؛ فالواجب علينا التوقف: إما مطلقاً، أو  لحين وجدان الدليل .*

*الكفّ عما لم يرد في الشرع*

*       وقد وردت نصوصٌ كثيرة من  الكتاب والسنة، وأقوال الصحابة والتابعين،  وأئمة السلف وأهل السنة، بالأمر بالكفّ عما لم يرد في الشرع ، والسكوت عما  سكت عنه الله ورسوله، وأمسك عنه السلف، وترك الخوض فيما لا علم للإنسان به  من دليل أو أثر. (انظر الموسوعة العقدية) .*

*       فمن الكتاب العزيز: قال الله -تعالى-: {وَلاَ تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ  بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولئِكَ  كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً}(الإس  راء: 36)، وقوله: {وَلاَ تَقْفُ} القَفْوُ:  مصدر قولك: قفا يَقْفُو، وهو أنْ يتّبع شيئاً، وقَفَوْتُه أَقْفُوه  قَفْواً، وتَقَفَّيْتُه، أي: اتبعته، وقوله (كل أولئك) أي: هذه الصفات من  السمع والبصر والفؤاد، وقوله: (كان عنه مسؤولا) أي : سيسأل العبد عنها يوم  القيامة ، ويسأل عما عمل فيها.*

*الله سائلك*

*      روى الطبري: عن قتادة قال: لا تقل رأيتُ ولم تر، وسمعت ولم تسمع، وعلمت  ولم تعلم؛ فإنّ الله سائلك عن ذلك كله، وقال الأخفش في قوله: {ولا تَقْفُ  ما ليس لك به علمٌ} أي: لا تتَّبع ما لا تَعلم.*

*       ومعنى الآية: لا تكن تابعاً لما ليس لك به علم ، من الآراء أو  الأفكار، أو المذاهب، أو الأشخاص، أو الرُّؤى، لا تكن تابعاً لشيء منها دون  بصيرة وتعقل؛ فينهى الله -تعالى- عن اتباع ما لا علم للإنسان به، وهي  لإطلاقها تشمل الاتباع اعتقاداً وعملاً، فلا تعتقد ما لا علم لك به، ولا  تقلْ ما لا علم لك به، ولا تفعلْ ما لا علم لك به.*

*لا تتبع ما ليس لك به علم*

*       قال الشيخ السعدي: «ولا تتبع ما ليس لك به علم، بل تثبَّت في كل ما  تقوله وتفعله، فلا تظن ذلك يذهب لا لك ولا عليك، إنّ السمع والبصر والفؤاد  كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا؛ فحقيقٌ بالعبد الذي يَعرف أنه مسؤول عما قاله  وفعله، وعما استعمل به جوارحه التي خلقها الله لعبادته أنْ يُعدَّ للسؤال  جواباً، وذلك لا يكون إلا باستعمالها بعبودية الله، وإخلاص الدِّين له،  وكفّها عما يكرهه الله -تعالى-» انتهى.*

*       وقال -تعالى-: {وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ  لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُم بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ  وَأَن تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ}(الب  قرة: 168-  169)،  قال ابن كثير: وقوله: {إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما  لا تعلمون} أي: إنما يأمركم عدوكم الشيطان بالأفعال السيئة، وأغلظ منها  الفاحشة، كالزنا ونحوه، وأغلظُ من ذلك، وهو القول على اللّه بلا علم؛ فيدخل  في هذا كل كافر، وكل مبتدع أيضاً».*

*        وقال الطبري: وأَمَّا قَوله: {وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّه مَا لَا  تَعْلَمُونَ}؛ فهو ما كَانوا يُحَرِّمُونَ مِنْ الْبَحَائِر وَالسَّوَائِب  والْوَصَائِل والْحَوَامِي, ويَزعمُون أَنَّ اللَّه حَرَّمَ ذَلك}؛ فَقَال  -تعالى- ذِكْره لهم: {مَا جَعَلَ اللَّه مِنْ بَحِيرَة وَلَا سَائِبَة  وَلَا وَصِيلَة وَلَا حَامٍ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ  عَلَى اللَّه الْكَذِب وأَكْثَرهمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ}(الم  ائدة: 103).  وأَخْبرهُمْ -تعالى- ذِكْره في هذه الْآيَة: أَنَّ قَيْلهمْ إنَّ اللَّه  حَرَّمَ هذا!! مِنْ الْكذب الَّذي يَأْمُرهُمْ بِه الشَّيْطَان, وأَنَّهُ  قَدْ أَحَلَّهُ لَهُمْ وطَيَّبَهُ, ولمْ يُحَرِّم أَكْله علَيهم,  ولَكِنَّهم يقُولُون على اللَّه ما لا يَعْلَمُونَ حَقِيقَته طَاعَة  مِنْهُمْ لِلشَّيْطَانِ, واتِّبَاعًا مِنْهُمْ خُطُوَاته, واقْتِفَاء  مِنْهُمْ آثَار أَسْلَافهمْ الضُّلَّالِ وَآبَائِهِمْ الْجُهَّال,  الَّذِينَ كَانُوا بِاَللَّهِ وبما أُنْزِلَ علَى رسوله جُهَّالًا, وَعَنْ  الْحَقّ وَمِنْهَاجه ضُلَّالًا، وَإِسْرَافًا مِنْهُمْ, كَمَا أَنْزَلَ  اللَّه فِي كِتَابه عَلَى رَسُوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛  فقال -تعالَى- ذِكْره: {وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ  اللَّه قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِع مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَ  لَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ}.*

*القول على الله -تعالى- بغير علم*

*       وقال -جل وعلا-: {قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا  ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ  وَأَن تُشْرِكُواْ بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَن  تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ}(الأ  عراف: 33)؛ فجعل القول  على الله -تعالى- بغير علم، فوق هذه المحرمات كلها، قال الإمام ابن القيم  -رحمه الله-: فرتب المحرمات أربع مراتب:*

*       وبدأ بأسهلها وهو الفواحش، ثم ثَنَّى بما هو أشد تحريما منه ، وهو  الإثم والظلم، ثم ثَلَّث بما هو أعظم تحريما منها، وهو الشرك به -سبحانه-  ثم ربَّع ما هو أشد تحريماً من ذلك كله وهو القول عليه بلا علم، وهذا يعم  القول عليه -سبحانه- بلا علم في أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله وفي دينه وشرعه.*

*من كبائر الإثم*

*       ومما يدل أيضًا على أنه من كبائر الإثم قول الله -تعالى-: {وَلاَ  تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلاَلٌ وَهَذَا  حَرَامٌ لِّتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ  عَلَى اللهِ الْكَذِبَ لاَ يُفْلِحُونَ مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ}(النحل:116-117).*

*       فتقدم إليهم -سبحانه- بالوعيد على الكذب عليه في أحكامه، وقولهم لما  لم يحرمه: هذا حرامٌ؛ ولما لم يحله: هذا حلال، وهذا بيان منه -سبحانه- أنه  لا يجوز للعبد أن يقول هذا حلال وهذا حرام إلا بما عَلِم أنَّ الله -سبحانه  وتعالى- أحلّه وحرّمه. انتهى . (إعلام الموقعين : 1/38).*

*خبر من الله جل ذكره*

*       وقالت الملائكة - وهم الملائكة - عند ربها: {قَالُواْ سُبْحَانَكَ لاَ  عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلاَّ مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ  الْحَكِيمُ}(البق  رة: 32)، وهذا خبر من الله جل ذكره عن ملائكته، بالأوبة  إليه، وتسليم علم ما لم يعلموه له ، وتبرِّيهم من أنْ يعلموا أو يعلم أحدٌ  شيئًا إلا ما علّمه تعالى ذكره. ( الطبري) .*

*      فقوله -تعالى-: {قالوا سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا} (سبحانك): أي :  تنزيهاً لك عن أن يعلم الغيب أحدٌ سواك، وهذا جوابهم عن قوله: {أنبئوني  بأسماء هؤلاء}؛ فأجابوا: أنهم لا يعلمون إلا ما أعلمهم به، ولم يتعاطوا ما  لا علم لهم به كما يفعله الجهال منا، و «ما» في (إلا ما علمتنا) بمعنى  «الذي» أي: إلا الذي علمتنا، ويجوز أنْ تكون مصدرية ، بمعنى: إلا تعليمك  إيانا .*

*      وقوله: {إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ} أي: العليم بكل شيء،  الحكيم في خلقك وأمرك، وفي تعليمك من تشاء، ومنعك من تشاء، لك الحكمة في  ذلك، والعدل التام، وفيه: أنَّ الواجب على من سئل عن علم لا يعلمه أن يقول:  الله أعلم، أو لا أعلم أو أدري اقتداء بالملائكة الكرام، وبالأنبياء،  والفضلاء من العلماء .*

*لا تقولوا الكذب*

*       وقوله -تعالى-: {وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ  الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ  الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لا  يُفْلِحُون}(النح  ل: 116)، أي: ولا تقولوا الكذب الذي تصفه ألسنتكم، بقولكم  هذا حلال وهذا حرام ، واللام في (لتفتروا على الله الكذب) هي لام العاقبة،  أي: فيتعقب ذلك افتراؤكم على الله الكذب بالتحليل والتحريم، وإسناد ذلك  إليه من غير أن يكون منه .*

*سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*وأما ما ورد من الأخبار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأصحابه والتابعين بعدهم في معنى الآية:*

*      فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  «ذَروني ما تركتكم؛ فإنما هَلَك مَن كان قبلكم بكثرة سؤالهم، واختلافهم  على أنبيائهم، فإذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه ما استطعتم، وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء  فدعوه» . متفق عليه، قال النووي -رحمه الله-: هذا الحديث من قواعد الإسلام  المهمة، ومن جوامع الكلم التي أعطيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويدخل فيما لا يحصى من الأحكام.*

*     أما سبب الحديث: فقد روى مسلم في صحيحه : من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فقال: «أيها الناس، قد فرض الله عليكم الحج فحجُّوا»، فقال رجل: أكل عام يا رسول الله؟ فسكت، حتى قالها ثلاثًا؛ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  «لو قلت: نعم، لوجبت؛ ولما استطعتم»، ثم قال: «ذَرُوني ما تركتكم ؛ فإنما  هلَك من كان قبلكم بكثرة سؤالهم، واختلافهم على أنبيائهم، فإذا أمرتكم  بشيءٍ فَأْتُوا منه ما استطعتم، وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فدعوه».*

*      فقوله: (ما نهيتكم) أي: منعتكم، والنهي: هو طلب الكف عن فعل الشيء،  (وما أمرتكم) أي: ما طلبت منكم أن تفعلوه، والأمر: هو طلب فعل الشيء.  (فأتوا) أي : افعلوا منه ما استطعتم ، وما قدرتم عليه دون مشقة وعسر. وفيه:  سهولة هذا الدين؛ حيث لم يوجب على الإنسان إلا ما يستطيعه .*

*(إنما هلك) وفي رواية (أهلك) أي: أوجب العقوبة لهم في الدنيا والآخرة، كثرة مسائلهم: أي أسئلتهم الكثيرة .*

*      وقوله: «واختلافهم على أنبيائهم» أي: عصيانهم لهم، ومخالفتهم أمرهم،  فبين النبي أن من أسباب هلاك الأمم السابقة: كثرةُ أسالتهم التي بغير حاجة  ولا ضرورة، واختلافُهم على أنبيائهم، أي: اختلافًا يُؤدّي إلى كفر أو بدعة؛  إذْ الاختلاف يؤدي إلى التفرّق، ومقصود الشارع عكسه.*

*أي البقاع خير ؟*

*     وعن ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما-: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛  فقال : يا رسول الله، أي البقاع خير؟ قال: لا أدري؛ فقال: أي البقاع شر؟  قال : لا أدري؛ فأتاه جبريل -عليه السلام- فقال له: يا جبريل أي البقاع  خير؟ قال: لا أدري، قال: أي البقاع شر ؟ قال: لا أدري ، قال: سلْ ربك ، قال  : فانتفض جبريل -عليه السلام- انتفاضة، كاد يصعق منها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛  فقال: ما أسأله عن شيء؛ فقال الله -جل وعلا- لجبريل: سألك محمد، أي البقاع  خير؟ فقلتَ: لا أدري، وسألك: أي البقاع شر؟ فقلتَ: لا أدري؛ فأخبره أنّ  خير البقاع المساجد، وأن شر البقاع الأسواق. رواه الطبراني وابن حبان  والبيهقي، وصححه الألباني .*


*      ففي هذا الحديث: توقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  الجواب بغير علم، وكذلك توقف معلِّمه جبريل -عليه السلام- عن الجواب بغير  علم ، حتى سأل الله -تعالى- عن ذلك، وفي هذا تأديب للمؤمنين بذلك، ألا  يقولوا شيئاً بغير علم .
*


*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*ضوابط الرد على المخالف (9)

- الفرائض والمحارم والحدود- ألفاظ ترسم لنا المنهج الصحيح للمسلم في حياته*

* الشيخ.محمد الحمود النجدي*
*
*

*تكلمنا  في المقال السابق عن القاعدة الجليلة من ضوابط الرد على المخالف وهي  السُّكوت عما سكتَ الله -تعالى- عنه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لى الله ،  وذكرنا أن كل مسألة من مسائل الشريعة – ولاسيما مسائل الاعتقاد – لا يُحكم  فيها، نفياً أو إثباتاً إلا بدليل، فما ورد الدليل بإثباته أثبتناه، وما  ورد بنفيه نفيناه، وما لم يرد بإثباته ولا بنفيه دليلٌ توقَّفنا، ولم نحكم  فيه بشيء، لا إثباتاً ولا نفياً، ولا يعني هذا أنّ المسألة خلية عن الدليل،  بل قد يكون عليها دليل، لكن لا نعلمه، فالواجب علينا التوقف، إما مطلقاً،  أو لحين وجود الدليل واليوم نكمل الحديث عن هذه القاعدة.*

*     عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني رضي الله عنه : عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  «إنّ الله تعالى فَرضَ فرائض فلا تضيّعوها، وحدَّ حُدوداً فلا تعْتدوها،  وحرّم أشياءَ فلا تنتهكوها، وسَكتَ عن أشياءَ - رَحمةً لكم غير نسيانٍ -  فلا تَبْحثوا عنها»، رواه الدارقطني (4/183) والطبراني (22/589) والحاكم،  والبيهقي (10/12-13) وهو حديث حسن، حسّنه النووي كما في الأذكار (505)،  والحافظ أبو بكر بن السمعاني في (أماليه)، وصححه ابن القيم في إعلام  الموقعين (1/221) وابن كثير في تفسيره (1/405)، وقال الألباني في تحقيق  الإيمان لابن تيمية (43): حسن بشاهده.*

*     ونحوه حديث أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه : عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  «ما أحلَّ الله في كتابه فهو حلالٌ، وما حرّم فهو حرامٌ، وما سكتَ عنه فهو  عفو، فاقبلوا من الله عافيته؛ فإنّ الله لم يكنْ لينسى شيئاً، ثم تلا هذه  الآية: {وما كان ربُّك نسيا} مريم: 64»، وقد أخرجه البزار في مسنده (123)  وقال: إسناده صالح. والحاكم (2/375) وقال: صحيح الإسناد، والألباني في  السلسلة الصحيحة (2256).*

*     ونحوه عن أبي عثمان عن سلمان رضي الله عنه قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمعن  السمن والجبن والفراء، فقال: «الحلال ما أحلَّ اللهُ في كتابه، والحرامُ  ما حرَّم الله في كتابه، وما سكتَ عنه فهو مما عفا عنه»، خرّجه الترمذي  وابن ماجة، وحسَّنه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي (1726) وقال في المشكاة  (4156): صحيح موقوفا، يمكن تحسينه بشاهده مرفوعا.*

*استيعاب لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية*

*       فهذا الحديث الشريف من الأحاديث النبوية الجامعة؛ ففيه استيعاب لأحكام  الشريعة الإسلامية، وتوضيحٍ لهذا الدين وحقيقته؛ ولأجل ذلك أولى العلماء  هذا الحديث اهتماما بالغا، بدراسته واستخراج معانيه.*

*      قال أبو بكر السمعاني: «هذا الحديث أصلٌ كبير من أصول الدين، وحكي عن بعضهم أنه قال: ليس في أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمحديثٌ واحد أجمع بانفراده لأصول العلم وفروعه، من حديث أبي ثعلبة. قال: وحكي عن أبي واثلة المزني أنه قال: جمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمالدين في أربع كلمات، ثم ذكر حديث أبي ثعلبة.*

*       ثم قال: فمن عمل بهذا الحديث، فقد حاز الثواب، وأمن العقاب؛ لأنّ من  أدّى الفرائض، واجتنب المحارم، ووقف عند الحدود، وترك البحث عما غاب عنه،  فقد استوفى أقسام الفضل، وأوفى حقوق الدّين، لأنّ الشرائع لا تخرج عن هذه  الأنواع المذكورة في هذا الحديث» انتهى.*

*معالم هذا الدين*

*      وصدق -رحمه الله-؛ فإننا إذا نظرنا إلى هذا الحديث، وجدنا أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد  حدّد لنا معالم هذا الدين، فعبّر عن شرع الله -تعالى- بألفاظ أربعة:  الفرائض، والمحارم، والحدود، والمسكوت عنه، وهذه الألفاظ ترسم لنا التصوّر  الصحيح للمنهج الذي ينبغي أنْ يسير عليه المسلم في حياته.*

*موقف المكلّف من الفرائض*

*      فأول أمرٍ يتناوله الحديث: بيان موقف المكلّف من الفرائض، بالمحافظة  عليها وعدم التفريط في أدائها، فقال: «إنّ الله -تعالى- فرض فرائض فلا  تضيّعوها، «والفرائض: هي الواجبات الشرعية التي أوجبها الله على عباده،  وألزمهم بها في الكتاب والسنة، ومنها ما يكون واجبا على كل أفراد الأمة،  وهو ما يسمّى: بالفرائض العينيّة، ومنها ما هو واجب على الكفاية، أي: إذا  قام به من يكفي؛ سقط الإثم عن الباقين».*

*       فهذه الفرائض - بنوعيها - واجبة على كل مكلّف مادام مستطيعا، فإذا ورد  الأمر من الله -تعالى- أو من رسوله [ فلا يجوز ردّه أو عدم الاستجابة له؛  لأن هذا هو مقتضى إيمان العبد بالله ورسوله، كما قال الله -تعالى- في  كتابه: {وأطيعوا الله ورسوله إنْ كنتم مؤمنين} الأنفال:1، فهذه الطاعة هي  عنوان العبودية والتسليم لحكم الله وشرعه.*

*ترك المعاصي بأنواعها جميعا*

*      والثاني: قوله «وحرّم أشياء فلا تنتهكوها»، وهذا فيما يتعلّق بالمحرّمات؛ فقد أرشدنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى  تركها فقال: «فلا تنتهكوها»، فدعا إلى ترك المعاصي بجميع أنواعها، وإنما  عبّر هنا بلفظ الانتهاك؛ ليبيّن حال من يقارف المعاصي من تعدٍّ وعدوان على  أحكام الله عزوجل، فأتى بهذه اللفظة للتنفير عن كل ما نهى الله عنه.*

*فعل المأمور وترك المحذور*

*       ولما كان مدار التكليف كله على فعل المأمور وترك المحذور، والتقيد  بأحكام الشريعة، والالتزام بما ورد فيها، والوقوف عند حدودها، وعدم  تجاوزها، أكد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بقوله: «وحدّ حدوداً فلا تعتدوه» ، وهي الأمر الثالث.*

*       والحدود لفظة وردت في مواضع كثيرة من الكتاب والُّسنة، ولها مدلولات  كثيرة بحسب ما تتعلق به، ففي الأوامر: يكون الوقوف عند حدود الله، بعدم  الخروج عن دائرة المأذون به إلى دائرة غير المأذون، وأما فيما يتعلّق  بالنواهي، فيحرم مجرّد الاقتراب منها؛ لأن الله -تعالى- إذا حرّم شيئاً،  حرّم كلَّ ما يؤدي إليه، وتلك هي خطوات الشيطان التي جاء التحذير منها في  قوله -تعالى-: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان ومن يتبع  خطوات الشيطان فإنه يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر } النور: 21.*

*ما ورد بيانه في الشريعة*

*       أما الأمر الرابع: وهو موضع الشاهد من الحديث، فهو قوله: «وسكت عن  أشياء - رحمة لكم غير نسيان - فلا تبحثوا عنها «فإذا كان هذا هو موقف  المسلم تجاه ما ورد بيانه في الشريعة، فما موقفه تجاه ما سكت عنه الشرع ولم  يوضح حكمه؟ وللجواب عن هذا نقول: إذا لم يرد نصّ في حكم مسألة ما، فإننا  نبقى على الأصل، وهو الإباحة.*

*الابتداع ليس مسكوتا عنه*

*       وهذا هو السكوت المقصود في قوله: «وسكت عن أشياء - رحمة لكم غير نسيان  - فلا تبحثوا عنها»، فهو سكوت عن إظهار حُكْمه، ومقتضاه أن يكون باقيا على  أصل إباحته، وليس معنى هذا جواز الابتداع في الدين والزيادة فيه؛ بحجة أنه  مسكوت عنه؛ فإنَّ الابتداع ليس مسكوتا عنه، بل هو محرّم كما دلّت الأدلّة  على ذلك.*


*      وخرج أبو داود من حديث ابن عباس قال: كان أهل الجاهلية يأكلون أشياء، ويتركون أشياء تقذرا، فبعث الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وأنزل كتابه، وأحل حلاله وحرم حرامه، فما أحل، فهو حلال، وما حرم فهو  حرام، وما سكت عنه فهو عفو، وتلا: {قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما}  الأنعام: 145، الآية، وهذا موقوف.*

*       ومما سبق: يتبين لنا معاني تلك الألفاظ الأربعة، التي ترشدنا إلى  القيام بحقوق الله ولزوم شريعته، مع العفو عما سُكت عنه، فدخل الدين كله في  تلك الكلمات القليلة الجامعة المانعة.*



*
*

----------

